#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-06
<JakeTheAfroPedob> hi
<JakeTheAfroPedob> anyone around?
<gsilva> I am
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-07
<ianorlyn> wxl bug 881433 seems fixed in wiley but it has been around long enough to be broken in stable releases but it seems there was a fix for something else in libvte 2.9 that fixed it
<ubot93> bug 881433 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Mouse wheel doesn't scroll in 'less' pager in lxterminal" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881433
<ianorlyn> the changelog mentions bug  1340687
<ubot93> bug 1340687 in vte (Ubuntu) "Please replace current alternate screen scroll patch with the new one, making this scroll permanent" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340687
<ianorlyn> should this be marked as a duplicate?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-10
<ianorlin> hmm even the arch wiki doesn't document default apps for lxsession
<ianorlin> It seems that the daily builds didn't work today
<phillw> ianorlin: seems to be failures all across the board, some going back to 7th.... wxl needs to have a chat with -release guys.
<ianorlin> or might have been stuff with the downtime
<gsilva> wxl, you around? Need to have a pvt talk with you
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-11
<tsimonq2> hey wxl, ping
<wxl> yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have to tell you about this bug! it's my first bit of code in the Ubuntu archive!
<tsimonq2> bug 1600732
<ubot93> bug 1600732 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "Merge lxqt-session 0.10.0-4 from Debian Sid" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600732
<wxl> ooh exciting
<tsimonq2> wxl: look at who it's uploaded by! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-session/0.10.0-4ubuntu1
<wxl> good job
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> there's another one in the works, but Julien has issues
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1600519
<ubot93> bug 1600519 in liblxqt (Ubuntu) "Add the lxqt-abi package and merge from Debian" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600519
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's interesting stuff, read the bug :)
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> wxl: I've picked out a date for bug day
<wxl> excelletn!
<tsimonq2> wxl:  Thursday, July 21, 2016.
<wxl> sounds good to me
<wxl> coming up quick though
<wxl> better get this organized!
<tsimonq2> it'll only take another hour or two of preparation
<tsimonq2> wxl: we also should have another Lubuntu team meeting
<tsimonq2> wxl: we haven't had one since...you know
<tsimonq2> wxl: we need to pick up the pieces
<wxl> i know
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll send an email to the affected parties in a bit, when we have a meeting date and everything else, I'll say something on lubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> wxl: email sent
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-12
<agaida> tsimonq2: your uploads are mentioned now in debians DDPO too :)
<tsimonq2> great agaida :)
<agaida> you will learn a little bit patience - it updates only one or two times a day afailk :)
<agaida> but the display is not that important i think - important is: The changes are in the repo
<tsimonq2> well I didn't know how often it did so I thought I might ad
<tsimonq2> *ask
<agaida> if you upload some thing and it doesnt appear within a week - its broken again :D
<tsimonq2> alright, good to know :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: you see my response to the ISO size bug?
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's on my list to read
<tsimonq2> great wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: sorry for poking you about it, it's just a little bit urgent
<wxl> link me
 * tsimonq2 finds it
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1572429/comments/11
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1572429 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu alternate iso files are oversized for CD disks" [Medium,Triaged]
<wxl> unfortunately, it becomes increasingly difficult to do anything about this
<wxl> other packages just grow and grow and grow
<tsimonq2> wxl: we have an option, I think
<tsimonq2> wxl: Firefox
<wxl> meh
<wxl> not a great option
<tsimonq2> wxl: replace it with something more lightweight?
<wxl> might want to ping julien and see if he has any ideas
<tsimonq2> alright I'll link him
<tsimonq2> sent
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-13
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ping
<tsimonq2> lynorian: for bug 1600686 , you could have gone ahead and tried to confirm on FAT32 and NTFS partitions, those are common for external storage
<ubot93> bug 1600686 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Scripts cannot be executed when the file path contains spaces" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600686
<tsimonq2> lynorian: could you please do that? :)
<lynorian> I wonder if I have anything ntfs
<tsimonq2> lynorian: VM! \o/
<lynorian> tsimonq2 true
<tsimonq2> lynorian: btw, did you get my email?
<lynorian> which?
<tsimonq2> agaida: using compton(-conf) in the lxqt metapackage basically bricks networking on the install
<tsimonq2> agaida: because it conflicts with network-manager and resolvconf
<agaida> not compton, connman
<Guest30271> Today I got a surprise error using apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer:  E: Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe  Hash Sum mismatch
<Guest30271> not sure who to tell, but since yesterday something on sourceforge is corrupted.
<Guest30271> that's all.  I worked out my problem another way, just wanted to let someone somewhere know this is an issue.  maybe hacker, maybe just a disk problem
<bbuccianti> holas
<bbuccianti> Hay alguien?
<bbuccianti> sorry
<bbuccianti> Hi!
<lynorian> hi bbuccianti do you have a support question
<bbuccianti> yes
<bbuccianti> my kernel is booting in 16s
<wxl> pick a channel, bbuccianti. just one.
<bbuccianti> :D
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-14
<agaida> tsimonq2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm/+bug/1562764 -- invalid pathes - is a bug in libfm and will be gone with the next libfm - this bug also hit pcmanfm-qt
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1562764 in libfm (Ubuntu Xenial) "Pcmanfm crash on invalid path" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<agaida> aka - next time LStranger make a release
<agaida> the package with the ported back upstream patch should solve this too.
<wxl> tsimonq2: you planning some kind of presentation for bug day?
<tsimonq2> agaida: I'll take a look in a bit
<tsimonq2> wxl: \o/ that would be awesome!
<tsimonq2> wxl: maybe like an Ubuntu On Air presentation then questions?
<agaida> tsimonq2: normally it shouldn't segfault - my first try would be a local rebuild
<tsimonq2> agaida: so you want it fixed before the next libfm lands?
<agaida> no - but i would like to know if it segfaults reproducable - and if it segfaults with a new local build too
<agaida> it might be the abi-thing
<tsimonq2> agaida: do I rebuild with the abi change or without?
<agaida> as long the newest libs are used that should not make a difference - with is better i think
<tsimonq2> alright,
<tsimonq2> agaida: it seems the change is already in yakkety, would it be okay if I just test with that?
<agaida> yes
<tsimonq2> agaida: or would you like me to completely rebuild it?
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> agaida: http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/16/0714/h_1468526882_4654832_065bac260e.png
<agaida> ok - thats the right behaviour
<agaida> but i think we should talk about lxqt-config and the kscreen thing from yesterday
<agaida> [2016-07-13 21:26:45] <jilocasin0> agaida: things like lxqt-monitor-config kept seg faulting, display wrong size and mirrored on multiple monitors, etc.
<agaida> [2016-07-13 21:27:32] <agaida> good to know - you have filed a bug in launchpad?
<agaida> [2016-07-13 21:27:34] <jilocasin0> agaida: it doesn't look like the default lxqt meta package in ubuntu 16.04 contains all of the needed dependencies.
<agaida> [2016-07-13 21:28:14] <agaida> it does
<agaida> dunno if he tried the infamous ppa :) - but the xenial packages should bring all needed things - and there should be no segfault i guess
<agaida> misbehaviour yes - segfaulting no
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah if you can arrange it. or something.
<wxl> tsimonq2: maybe an optional google hangout on air for folks that need help or are new
<tsimonq2> wxl: would it be an hour long or longer/shorter?
<wxl> tsimonq2: hm, i guess it could go either way. depends on how much time you want to put into it. i did a talk on bugs and it took me about 30 minutes
<tsimonq2> wxl: well I was thinking whatever I don't cover by the bugs, I can use as sort of a Q&A to answer some questions people might be having
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah it might be good to have an intro for the total noob
<wxl> tsimonq2: like think about making up something that would get your mom interested in helping
<tsimonq2> wxl: which is what I'm planning, then the Q&A with whatever time is left
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah that sounds good. the irc being the other alternative for q&a. just like with on air sessions, we should echo them both ways. i can help with that
<tsimonq2> wxl: who would be the speakers? just me, or do you want in too?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yep :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I guess, doesn't it depend on what time the Q&A is?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think one speaker would be good, but can help, too
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think we should do it on a different dqay from the day we do the thing
<tsimonq2> wxl: I think having you in would help with the Q&A, as I will prepare the presentation beforehand
<wxl> tsimonq2: can do
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you really want to do it on a Monday? :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: great :)
<tsimonq2> now timing
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah i guess that's a good point, but i'm thinking it would be less commitment at one time that way
<tsimonq2> wxl: well my thought was, having it on the same day as the bug day would be almost something to refer to and ask common questions if there is something we didn't cover
<tsimonq2> s/we/I/
<wxl> tsimonq2: true. maybe having a break between would be nice?
<tsimonq2> wxl: break between what?
<tsimonq2> wxl: presentation and Q&A?
<wxl> tsimonq2: presentation and work
<tsimonq2> wxl: well what dates/times do you propose then?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm open to pretty much everything
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, 1900 is noon. i guess we could do it at 1700, but that's kind of pushing things close for me. which is why if we spread it out over two days that might be better
<tsimonq2> wxl: I see
<wxl> tsimonq2: i guess if i'm not doing the presentation and all i need to do is echo stuff on irc, i can probably do that
<tsimonq2> wxl: so on that Monday maybe? to get people hyped up? :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's what i'm thinking. i don't have anything else going on so that would be good
<tsimonq2> wxl: well I mean you would be on the hangout during the Q&A part so you can speak the answers to the questions. That's how it's always worked with the community team Q&A. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: great :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: so does 19-29 UTC work for you then?
<tsimonq2> *20
<tsimonq2> :P lol
<wxl> tsimonq2: syre
<tsimonq2> wxl: great
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll set it up! :D
<wxl> thx tsimonq2. now time to get working on the presentation :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: yep, I'll put it under Git in my Launchpad junk :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: you should bzr push it, and then git clone it, and then svn— XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: you forgot hg! then we tar all of that up, then zip that up, then- XD
<wxl> hehehe
<tsimonq2> wxl: you are gonna have to register the Hangout on Air, I've used my number too many times this year and it won't let me enable the feature
<tsimonq2> wxl: then on the 25th, just PM me the link
<wxl> tsimonq2: ugh lame. i guess we don't HAVE to make it on air?
<tsimonq2> wxl: wait no, I forgot
<tsimonq2> wxl: they have their own account
<tsimonq2> wxl: we probably can just get a link or something
<tsimonq2> wxl: so nevermind, I think :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: k good XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: I mean if we NEEDED to, you could probably get me the Hangout link before work and I can chill out before going live at 19 :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: kk
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I'm planning the presentation
<tsimonq2> wxl: would it be okay with you if I asked you to paste links in the channel during the presentation?
<tsimonq2> wxl: or would you like me to do it myself?
<wxl> that works, ts
<wxl> uh
<wxl> tsimonq2:
<tsimonq2> okay wxl
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-15
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ping
<lynorian> tsimonq2, pong
<tsimonq2> lynorian: coming to bug day? :D
<lynorian> hoepfully at least part of it
<lynorian> I hope my dad doesn't just suddenly say oh you have to do this at the last minute
<lynorian> he has done that kind of stuff when I was home before
<tsimonq2> oh okay
#lubuntu-devel 2016-07-16
<wxl> tsimonq2: blog idea: take http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/compiz-low-graphics-mode-improvements and compare the system resources used versus lubuntu (and maybe mate if you want to help flexiondotorg out) in 16.04
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: give me a ping when you have a minute, let's co-write a blog post! :D
<lynorian> For some reason that will probably make unity just be less annoying to me my hardware can run it I just get annoying at desktop effects
<lynorian> although I had setup openbox and plank once to make something similar.
<lynorian> argh getting a ubi console setup thing again
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-10
<afeher> I've installed on old laptop ver: 17.10 ISO. 1) The network does not start, settings prolems: write permission. 2) Graphical software update chrashing.
<lubot> <wxl23> afeher: support at #lubuntu
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-12
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 800x600) http://i.imgur.com/yyT55EU.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> making some progress on the theme
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, have you realised we don't have a bloody calculator?
<teward> yes you do, it's called the terminal.
<teward> you type 'python3' into it, and then do your math in there.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ._____.
<teward> *grins stupidly*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what's a terminal?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *runs*
<teward> *glares evilly*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Tiberio!! show yourself
<wxl> @tsimonq2: read below
<wxl> some ideas from agaida:
<wxl> get did of rsyslog. not needed with systemd. most likely an issue with ubuntu-minimal
<wxl> there's an accounts daemon that's gtk
<wxl> cmst/connman instead of nm-gnome (but we're onto another track, right?)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> like tonez of things to change yet
<wxl> generally positive impression of lubuntu-next
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> really?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I've read some comments in the blog. they all talk nice about it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and another d**k asking for a different colour theme
<wxl> ah then i think ther's something you would like
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> huh?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sex?
<wxl> 1055 <+agaida:#lxde> wxl: and there is another suggestion in the bugtracker that might be intresting
<wxl>                      for Lubuntu - a Repo lxqt-themes-extra where downstreams might have their stuff
<wxl>                      - in that case we could release it when we want to and put it through debian
<wxl>                      into the ubuntu repos without extra work
<wxl> 1057 <+agaida:#lxde> could work in packaging like this - Recommends: lxqt-theme-$foo | lxqt-theme -
<wxl>                      where extra themes provide lxqt-theme
<wxl> 1058 <+agaida:#lxde> that would mean: Whatever theme one derivative might want in their iso or
<wxl>                      installation - just install it and be done with
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> hmm... it might interest Julien too. we have that auto-build script in our PPA
<wxl> this is not as relevant to you but pretty neat
<wxl> 1041 <+agaida:#lxde> wxl: and you might be interested in that i prepare a new package lxqt-wm-helpers
<wxl>                      - which create lxqt-compiz-helpers, lxqt-openbox-helpers, lxqt-kwin-*-helpers
<wxl>                      and lxqt-xfwm-helpers. that should ease your work
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no compiz!!
<redwolf> btw, wxl, I installed an easier backup plugin. there's a snapshot in my local disk now
<wxl> zfs fixes everything
<redwolf> except my neighbour's face
<redwolf> .___.
<wxl> bah
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-13
<xxx> i need choose one linux distribution for our project. currently lubuntu is preferred. i don't know the license of lubuntu. do i need some license from lubuntu to sale  our product.
<xxx> who can give me some advice
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//sondaggio-1.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 693x605) http://i.imgur.com/YpJHFtk.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oooOOOooo
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-14
<angelkhkjhsaa> im newbie
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-16
<lubot> Cory Byrnes was added by: Cory Byrnes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Cory Byrnes, Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o/
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf Did you look at this for the Qt theming : https://github.com/tsujan/Kvantum ?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope. that's new :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Probably the easiest way to make Qt theming I see so far ... The configuration is an .INI file
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I love that!
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Also, the author is a regular contributor to LXQt :-)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> so we could get a consistent overall look for Qt apps?
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf wantz that engine now
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I think so, but I didn't look at it very closely
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we should get in touch with him
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> if we can install that engine, it should appear in the "appearance applet" and be able to use it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I could do a theme in days
<lubot> <julienlavergne> If you can't find a package in a PPA, I'll make one for experimentation this week
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yayy!!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-09
<holywater> i am interested in translating applications that are considered to be included in lubuntu lxqt edition
<holywater> where can i keep up with that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @holywater, Mainly https://weblate.lxqt.org/languages/ but let me know if that's already done for your language.
<holywater> tsimonq2: thank you very much, currently working on it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @holywater, Thank you!
<lubot> GamerxAndroid_game was added by: GamerxAndroid_game
<lubot> <GamerxAndroid_game> I new to the lubuntu community, I need help installing drivers, please
<lubot> <GamerxAndroid_game> WiFi adaptor driver, can someone help me?
<wxl[m]> This is not a support channel. Try the mailing list or #lubuntu on IRC
<holywater> what is the context of this ampersand in the middle of this string? https://github.com/lxqt/lximage-qt/blob/master/src/mainwindow.ui#L324
<holywater> is that supposed to draw an underline below the letter next to it?
<holywater> just verified, seems to be the case
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> holywater: What language are you translating to, out of curiosity? :)
<holywater> tsimonq2: brazilian portuguese
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, cool!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone else is proficient in another language besides English, we could appreciate the help in achieving 100% translation for your language :)
<lubot> https://weblate.lxqt.org/languages/
<holywater> i am also currently working on installing lubuntu in a nearby school, if that makes you proud
<holywater> those are really old systems, though, which had outdated web browsers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice!
<holywater> 512 MB RAM, 2.53 GHz single threaded celerons, using vesa since the openchrome driver (those uses S3 UniChrome) appears to be a bit unstable
<holywater> so thank you very much for this work, that is also the reason i am looking to translate as much as possible of the lxqt system :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED83446ec4ebcf: Don't pull in update-notifier, which is GTK-based and pulls in other…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED83446ec4ebcf
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDf895921ffc2a: Strip out some unneeded packages.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDf895921ffc2a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING7aea085d9c1e: Initial commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING7aea085d9c1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING9027c2eb603f: Add watch file and upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING9027c2eb603f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGff9ec9879340: Add upstream patch from https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-archiver/pull/10.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGff9ec9879340
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGc0fc10d64f33: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGINGc0fc10d64f33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED9a2177b06c1e: sddm-theme-lubuntu-chooser -> sddm-theme-lubuntu] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED9a2177b06c1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGc12a97d0a0c6: Initial commit in our own VCS.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGc12a97d0a0c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING8985a4299fbe: Add Vcs-* lines to reflect importing of the packaging into Git.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING8985a4299fbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING621dbed01949: Remove gilir from Uploaders as he is no longer a member of the team.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING621dbed01949
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3299228b7b36: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3299228b7b36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd96be618616c: Don't fail to install the system on BIOS systems.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd96be618616c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2cacaa80f12a: Remove the right live task.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2cacaa80f12a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe7f71611133a: Enable GeoIP support by default, to get accurate timezone readings.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe7f71611133a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGb46e8e4c8d5a: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGb46e8e4c8d5a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING670091450f2c: Run ./update.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING670091450f2c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGa53d05f16806: Bump the version back down.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGa53d05f16806
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING9f18f362707e: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING9f18f362707e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGde56effc1b51: Ignore all .old files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGde56effc1b51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS7fabcbcae723: Make image and text IDs unique in the slideshow.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS7fabcbcae723
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2dea4fe9f79f: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2dea4fe9f79f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSedc61126bedb: Add bug links.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSedc61126bedb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe0dd4e665c8d: Actually install the .desktop file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe0dd4e665c8d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS67a1f7ebc95e: Ensure that slideshow images correctly respond to their text.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS67a1f7ebc95e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6d6a8de6153c: Fix the makefile so the build actually happens.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6d6a8de6153c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfc99bff1115d: Initial translations commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfc99bff1115d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS56c9d885cc0a: Add a necessary build dependency on intltool.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS56c9d885cc0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS8ff238090715: Added translation using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS8ff238090715
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS1055ca55d70a: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS1055ca55d70a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSc30aa0e321db: Add strings.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSc30aa0e321db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSb8bb5cdb92f2: Added translation using Weblate (Arabic)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSb8bb5cdb92f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS1843730a97af: Added translation using Weblate (Basque)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS1843730a97af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2d2c8bcc99e1: Added translation using Weblate (Belarusian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2d2c8bcc99e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS2e8186c8eefc: Added translation using Weblate (Catalan)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS2e8186c8eefc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS90aa08ae17ac: Added translation using Weblate (German)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS90aa08ae17ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS9d86c3e1c50e: Added translation using Weblate (Galician)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS9d86c3e1c50e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS5f1ffa1ac774: Added translation using Weblate (French)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS5f1ffa1ac774
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSbc4eef268e9f: Add untranslated strings.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSbc4eef268e9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSad97c12a1062: Deleted translation using Weblate (Arabic)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSad97c12a1062
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS062adaafddc4: Added translation using Weblate (Arabic)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS062adaafddc4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS917f14ea3c50: Add untranslated strings.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS917f14ea3c50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS501d06cadbca: Add Greek translation template.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS501d06cadbca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfb0edd8dce18: Add experimental QML translations.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfb0edd8dce18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSc9b2019345be: Renaming to fr is probably better.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSc9b2019345be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS15aa88b6bcb1: Add the rest of the templates.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS15aa88b6bcb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS870718cfdfaa: Add Polish.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS870718cfdfaa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS16208ac3cac5: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS16208ac3cac5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSdf845f473a81: Added translation using Weblate (Polish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSdf845f473a81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfdf6da375d33: Update po file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfdf6da375d33
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There, the setup is done!
<lubot> https://translate.lubuntu.me/projects/lubuntu
<lubot> Any help is appreciated :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you see a language is missing, let me know and I'll add it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS66e7b510d0cf: Name the files properly for inclusion with Calamares.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS66e7b510d0cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS3dbf7b55cdd6: Hardcode package removals for now.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS3dbf7b55cdd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS9cbb1acf812a: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS9cbb1acf812a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS0d536c5f7203: Added translation using Weblate (Danish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS0d536c5f7203
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: exo (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1 => 0.12.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS185dcb48525f: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS185dcb48525f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd4867a61732f: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd4867a61732f
<lubot> <tsimonq2> <3 @Wolfenprey
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> 👍🏻
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSdfa511de48d9: Translated using Weblate (Catalan)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSdfa511de48d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfcf3206ee6ae: Added translation using Weblate (Estonian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfcf3206ee6ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6d167020ae4c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6d167020ae4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS684ac5b583aa: Add Danish support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS684ac5b583aa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @hxcdk Danish support should be ready now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS0167b91dfdaf: Translated using Weblate (Catalan)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS0167b91dfdaf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe77cec45cbca: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe77cec45cbca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS8c2eabf632a2: Translated using Weblate (Polish)] m4sk1n (Marcin Mikołajczak) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS8c2eabf632a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS53d06294fd9a: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS53d06294fd9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS98f8a0b2ba7f: Translated using Weblate (Polish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS98f8a0b2ba7f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSc3b4cb148677: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSc3b4cb148677
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGf7260c770713: Revert "Upload to Experimental."] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGf7260c770713
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSeded6035da11: Translated using Weblate (German)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSeded6035da11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING7906fceb2959: Add use_qfuzzycompare_instead_of_qfuzzyisnull_in_qpointf.patch.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING7906fceb2959
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING78e033371af2: New changelog entry.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING78e033371af2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGING1694650a7ecb: Update symbols files with buildds' logs.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGING1694650a7ecb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGed7615ed7ed9: Actually use the right patch.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGed7615ed7ed9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTBASEPACKAGINGbcfc64099218: Release to experimental.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTBASEPACKAGINGbcfc64099218
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGe93f0e0034a8: Fix or override the remaining source-is-missing warnings.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGe93f0e0034a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGbcc3433a2a04: Make sure that system libvpx library is used.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGbcc3433a2a04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGdc52d3ffb494: Add support for nodoc build profile.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGINGdc52d3ffb494
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTOOLSPACKAGING1d6537c6b768: Start a new changelog entry.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTOOLSPACKAGING1d6537c6b768
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS3cd916a8e36e: Add a changelog entry to mention translations.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS3cd916a8e36e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS756ccfef1877: Increase the timeout for the shellprocess command (LP: #1781015).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS756ccfef1877
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS3d72058e112f: Remove the rm line of the shellprocess command (LP: #1780977).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS3d72058e112f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS849bbb6a26d4: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS849bbb6a26d4
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/5
<tsimonq2> I'm asking now to see if I can have a hook which updates bugs when a commit message matches the LP bug regex.
<tsimonq2> So e.g. how Debian does it.
<tsimonq2> Also, let's see how these translations work out.
<tsimonq2> Once that upload migrates, I'll spin an ISO, then test locally with Spanish to see if everything is properly translated.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Sounds good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The ISO is spinning now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll test it in about an hour.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDb53557370045: Remove the minimal install file, which doesn't work with Calamares. We have a…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDb53557370045
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDd8a8b733998c: We no longer need dmz-cursor-theme.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDd8a8b733998c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED69bcb79badc9: Calibre isn't normally needed for desktops.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED69bcb79badc9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDee53b3ab2d0d: Calibre isn't normally needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDee53b3ab2d0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGINGec258e0be77a: Fixed typo in long description.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGINGec258e0be77a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING4e0249eb336e: Adding upstream version 0.9.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING4e0249eb336e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING1a89bbe97aa5: Cherry-picking upstream version 0.9.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING1a89bbe97aa5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING13c3cb2a1cb2: Update the maintainer and Vcs-* for maintaining in Lubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING13c3cb2a1cb2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING82183449ff48: Remove orig files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING82183449ff48
<lubot> <tsimonq2> zsyncing now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 127x101) https://i.imgur.com/hEtkVen.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unfortunately the slideshow translations aren't working though, so I might have to ask upstream.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING61cadf1659af: Cherry-picking upstream release: 0.9.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING61cadf1659af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0fedec3a6a47: Update the maintainer and Vcs-* for maintaining in Lubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0fedec3a6a47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING52d9cb552e17: Remove orig files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING52d9cb552e17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGedd363472bdc: Add patch reworking memory management of filter-related objects.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGedd363472bdc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGf2e3456c53ca: Remove duplicate Uploaders.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGf2e3456c53ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGf8c5684865a2: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGf8c5684865a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING8bd16f7298c9: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING8bd16f7298c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGee2cfe2573d4: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGee2cfe2573d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGINGb0fb91bb8416: Update appdata.patch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGINGb0fb91bb8416
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING32d383c8eb8e: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING32d383c8eb8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGINGc84b3f3e666e: Add patch adapting to API changes in qtermwidget, and bump the dependencies…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGINGc84b3f3e666e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING47e03d9b359d: Remove duplicate Uploaders.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING47e03d9b359d
<tsimonq2> Some useful qterminal updates coming into Cosmic. They scratch an itch of mine. :P
<tsimonq2> In certain contexts (tmux, vim in some cases) when you right-click a link the context menu item to open it in a browser disappeared after hovering, making it impossible to click.
<tsimonq2> That's now fixed, by backporting an upstream commit.
<tsimonq2> In fact, qterminal doesn't have some useful settings applied by default... let me fix that real quick.
<tsimonq2> After that, I'll fix slideshow translations; it seems the problem all along was that I didn't compile the ts files to qm on build time. Should be very easy to fix.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDc4a41c8b4709: Install Vim by default.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDc4a41c8b4709
<tsimonq2> Oh, it seems I can't even do that.
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues/219
<ubot93> Issue 219 in lxqt/qterminal "XDG anyone?" [Open]
<tsimonq2> If someone knows C++, that would be great :)
 * tsimonq2 moves on to slideshow translations
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS1a88110770e4: Fix translations for Calamares.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS1a88110770e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd85696dab18d: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd85696dab18d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS66c9fe501f52: Don't remove GRUB for now.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS66c9fe501f52
<tsimonq2> Should be all settled now; translations done via Weblate should automatically be pulled in on every build.
 * tsimonq2 tries to sleep o/
<holywater> i would appreciate a timeline until the next release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule
<holywater> i plan to do a second pass on the whole translation process
<holywater> thank you very much!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you seen translate.lubuntu.me yet?
<lubot> * tsimonq2 adds Portugese
<lubot> <acheronuk> June 29th Ubuntu testing week?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Optional testing week :P
<lubot> <acheronuk> Kubuntu didn't have much to test anyway....
<holywater> i will check it out
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS82c584b4fb96: Translated using Weblate (German)] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS82c584b4fb96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS25e2010f948e: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS25e2010f948e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS99fb38b0e0e8: Add Portuguese and Brazilian Portuguese translation templates.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS99fb38b0e0e8
<tsimonq2> holywater: There, if you have the time, templates are ready to go for Portuguese :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSbd9c1ba436ed: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSbd9c1ba436ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS7afd613486e0: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS7afd613486e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS0d9539d7a283: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS0d9539d7a283
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS38cabea0534d: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS38cabea0534d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS4451c4fcfbcc: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS4451c4fcfbcc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS163d4e910571: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS163d4e910571
<tsimonq2> holywater: Do you have an account on Weblate?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSda5ebc121537: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSda5ebc121537
<tsimonq2> Ah, indeed, it says you does.
<tsimonq2> I'll give you perms to self-approve.
<holywater> thank you!
<tsimonq2> Thank YOU! :)
<holywater> do we have a visual of the slideshow somewhere?
<tsimonq2> We don't have a slideshow preview application quite yet, but if you install Lubuntu Cosmic in a VM, it's there.
<tsimonq2> I do remember seeing an Ubuntu Forums thread about it though, with a zip file... let me look around.
<holywater> i will download the iso eventually, and snap some pictures
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> One thing that's on my TODO list is that it looks fine, but anyone inclined in graphic design will note that not everything is centered right... :P
<tsimonq2> I mean, it gets the point across, the screenshots look fine and you can read the text, but there's a few images a few pixels off...
<tsimonq2> The slideshow is QML so I might see if I can just put it in a layout or something.
<tsimonq2> Also on my TODO list is working on an editor for the Calamares slideshow that doesn't require you going through the install process.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSf9e94199212e: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSf9e94199212e
 * holywater notices it is developed by folks at kde
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfdc4e655fa50: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfdc4e655fa50
<tsimonq2> It is. :)
<tsimonq2> KDE Neon, Manjaro, Siduction, Debian (soon), Fedora (soon), use it.
<tsimonq2> Maybe Kubuntu if this all works out for us and I can convince acheronuk. :P
<holywater> they might have included something to ease the customization process
<holywater> lets see
<tsimonq2> I remember talking to [ade] (who I would consider the main developer, employed at Blue Systems) and he said there isn't.
<tsimonq2> KDE Neon at minimum uses static images; we're the first distro I've looked into myself that uses text _and_ images in our ISO.
<holywater> nice
<tsimonq2> holywater: ofc, if you have the time to take that off my hands, it would be super appreciated :)
<tsimonq2> But understandable if you don't
<holywater> yeah dont worry about it, honestly, that is a minor issue
<tsimonq2> Fo sho
<tsimonq2> I mean, we're making a lot of progress I think
<tsimonq2> But there's still some rough edges I want to smoothen out with a hammer before the release :P
 * holywater adds "Study C++" to his to-do list
<holywater> hopefully i dont blow something up in the future
<tsimonq2> hah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS4d63038e815a: Initial translations support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4d63038e815a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS54f57103e5a2: Added translation using Weblate (Basque)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS54f57103e5a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS5c310dfec9f8: Added translation using Weblate (Arabic)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS5c310dfec9f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS4984e2bb5cec: Added translation using Weblate (Catalan)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4984e2bb5cec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS4d1f5b859703: Added translation using Weblate (Galician)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4d1f5b859703
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSa53e258b44b2: Added translation using Weblate (Greek)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSa53e258b44b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSa27fac8ddcc3: Added translation using Weblate (Belarusian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSa27fac8ddcc3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS19b8cba38405: Added translation using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS19b8cba38405
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS95d201910a03: Added translation using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS95d201910a03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSf7633fe81ae0: Added translation using Weblate (Portuguese)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSf7633fe81ae0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS2bf9aa01fa22: Update all po files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS2bf9aa01fa22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS3680bba900b2: Final touches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS3680bba900b2
<tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, holywater: https://translate.lubuntu.me/projects/lubuntu/xsession-files-lubuntu/ is ready to translate now too
<tsimonq2> Simple translation, but still :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS79d10a71dc2d: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS79d10a71dc2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING159f29041cbc: Add a patch to exclude xterm.{css,js} from the build process.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING159f29041cbc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGe4c2a58b82c5: Release to experimental.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGe4c2a58b82c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSeae9159b1721: Merge branch 'origin/ubuntu/cosmic' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSeae9159b1721
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSfc688a531091: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSfc688a531091
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS189d4c2f785a: Translated using Weblate (Catalan)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS189d4c2f785a
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Catalan done, i think, i just registered on Weblate
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS5f1afc3d0f26: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese (Brazil))] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS5f1afc3d0f26
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Thanks :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSb8d81fc7470f: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSb8d81fc7470f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS187bb602bd1b: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS187bb602bd1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6d0a95b5b6a7: Translated using Weblate (German)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6d0a95b5b6a7
<lynorian> wow the new slideshow looks great but I think it said 18.04 with LXQt
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-12
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right. It needs a bit of work, but we're getting there :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm happy with the progress we're making.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS4091552f748e: Fix geoip timezone detection.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS4091552f748e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS27a5310e355f: Add a changelog entry for the translations.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS27a5310e355f
<tsimonq2> So, tonight I've been trying to pin down bug 1781015 but I can't reproduce it.
<ubot93> Bug 1781015 in calamares-settings-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Calamares fails in UEFI mode after external command in Lubuntu Cosmic" [Critical, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781015
<tsimonq2> I'll wait for a response from Nio, or if anyone is around and can reproduce it on Real Hardware, that would be wonderful.
<tsimonq2> In the meantime, I'm finishing the Qt 5.11.1 transition to go into Cosmic... ish. qtwebengine is the remaining package, and takes a bajillion hours to build, so I'll leave that overnight, but once that's done, it's pretty much ready to go in Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3291/+packages is the PPA; not all rebuilds are done yet, but any testing would be helpful.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, I just fixed GeoIP detection in the installer, so that should no longer just default to America/New_York, unless ofc you're in that time zone.
<tsimonq2> What I'm doing right now is testing locale in the post-install system. The other day I fixed SDDM so the Lubuntu greeter shows up by default, so that should look better, but I'd really like to see l10n working, as a priority.
<tsimonq2> Good, so that works, but I just noticed that the desktop icon to install the system is still there... harumph.
<tsimonq2> I'll push out a fix for that real quick.
<tsimonq2> There, so I just uploaded a lubuntu-artwork fix to Cosmic making a trivial description fix and changing the SDDM background to the current desktop background.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS06ab2e9613d4: Ensure that calamares.desktop is removed from all new users on a freshly…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS06ab2e9613d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART5cdb2f8c602d: Change the SDDM theme wallpaper to the default 18.04 one.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART5cdb2f8c602d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTa00aad5f0240: Fix the description for sddm-theme-lubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTa00aad5f0240
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART360b82c86e0c: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART360b82c86e0c
<tsimonq2> FTR: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/1.5
<tsimonq2> I just kicked off an Openbox fix which adds an alternative recommends on obconf-qt... so hopefully that makes sure obconf isn't pulled in.
<tsimonq2> Following that, I'm going to blacklist some other GTK-based recommends.
<tsimonq2> Ah, here we go: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/3.6.1-7ubuntu2
<tsimonq2> I'm adding to me TODO list to sort out the whole fcitx situation... we ship multiple frontends and I think that's weird. :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED870ab0223d0f: Don't pull in Openbox's recommends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED870ab0223d0f
<lynorian> yeah don't get multiple frontends but I don't really use fcitx 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSad9eb4227732: Also remove calamares after install.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSad9eb4227732
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS707ade30eeda: Link some changelog entries in the description.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS707ade30eeda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS12abbba3aac8: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS12abbba3aac8
<tsimonq2> holywater: ^ with that upload (and thus, on the next daily), the Calamares slideshow should have those translations you and Jyoti helped with :)
<tsimonq2> I decided to go ahead and fire off an upload to close some bug reports and get the current fixes out.
<lynorian>   the new slideshow is great but does it say 18.10 in the picture?
<tsimonq2> Not yet.
<tsimonq2> For that, we have to wait for @VikingRedwolf to get out of the forest. :)
<lynorian> yeah it still says 18.04 doesn't it
<tsimonq2> I mean, it's one small bit of text.
<lynorian> yeah
<tsimonq2> The slideshow needs some work anyway; we need a program which lets you edit it outside of just blindly editing and then going through the install process.
<tsimonq2> We also need to align the text and images, and do some intelligent resizing there.
<tsimonq2> But that's "something to do before the release" and is perfectly justifiable as a bugfix, so I think we have bigger problems to solve right now.
<tsimonq2> One of those being a working installer ;)
<lynorian> yeah
<holywater> tsimonq2: awesome!
<tsimonq2> Once https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/debian-cd/lubuntu-cosmic-changes/+merge/345792 is merged, that fixes another UX problem... when starting the ISO, you then only see "Start Lubuntu" instead of "Try Lubuntu without installing" and "Install Lubuntu"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING5dfd2453d82c: Update the metapackage.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING5dfd2453d82c
<lubot> cambo_mon was added by: cambo_mon
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEe9b2632c4588: DSC file for 0.4.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEe9b2632c4588
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE40b7f1c4e775: Import patches-applied version 0.4.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE40b7f1c4e775
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEf1e9035b8fc3: Bump the internal version, missed in the new upstream release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEf1e9035b8fc3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE1ccf4140ffd2: Import patches-unapplied version 0.4.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE1ccf4140ffd2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE105310089bdf: DSC file for 0.13.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE105310089bdf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE223c6f5c3b0f: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-1 to debian/experimental] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE223c6f5c3b0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE1afcb690c6a6: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-2 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE1afcb690c6a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEb8cbef8e8de5: DSC file for 0.13.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEb8cbef8e8de5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE048008e3d14f: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-2 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE048008e3d14f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEce0ba53fadf6: DSC file for 0.13.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEce0ba53fadf6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE2349595d8d7a: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-1 to applied/debian/experimental] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE2349595d8d7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE07defaceeb13: DSC file for 0.13.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE07defaceeb13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEe0da8be5d988: DSC file for 20180601-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEe0da8be5d988
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE7c76a4729507: Import patches-unapplied version 20180601-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE7c76a4729507
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEb42ec2b9b731: DSC file for 20180601-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEb42ec2b9b731
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEa7974323e3bb: Import patches-applied version 20180601-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEa7974323e3bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE41a47252ec07: _sddm_systemctl] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE41a47252ec07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE638d78805f9f: Import patches-unapplied version 0.17.0-2 to debian/experimental] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE638d78805f9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE1c1e0798afa7: _kubuntu_use_breeze] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE1c1e0798afa7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEf2d80332e5d8: DSC file for 0.17.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEf2d80332e5d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE1d632af2f883: Always minimum vt to 7] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE1d632af2f883
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEcdcdf9599d71: _add_debian_themes] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEcdcdf9599d71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVEfc50a97a0809: Change the default PATH] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVEfc50a97a0809
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE5115d1d056b5: Import patches-applied version 0.17.0-2 to applied/debian/experimental] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE5115d1d056b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMARCHIVE70f656848a9a: handle reading from a closed file handle] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMARCHIVE70f656848a9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE7599a868dcd5: DSC file for 1.4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE7599a868dcd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE4a0347d5ac78: Import patches-unapplied version 1.4 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE4a0347d5ac78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEc6fc49ec1016: Import patches-unapplied version 1.6 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEc6fc49ec1016
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE99cc2db99310: Import patches-applied version 1.6 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE99cc2db99310
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEfd7841ea3427: DSC file for 1.5] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEfd7841ea3427
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE18c17f16b240: Import patches-applied version 1.4 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE18c17f16b240
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE52edc50a2657: DSC file for 1.6] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE52edc50a2657
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEe123235b9b55: Import patches-applied version 1.5 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEe123235b9b55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVEeb322f269cff: DSC file for 4.0.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVEeb322f269cff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE866a272d6d8a: Import patches-applied version 5.0.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE866a272d6d8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE1f842dd30c4e: DSC file for 4.0.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE1f842dd30c4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE4f8308a22954: DSC file for 5.0.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE4f8308a22954
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE2d61cf979bef: DSC file for 5.0.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE2d61cf979bef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVEd10a6753ec01: Import patches-unapplied version 4.0.2-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVEd10a6753ec01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVEa7ce47508a50: Import patches-unapplied version 5.0.0-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVEa7ce47508a50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE783181744165: Import patches-applied version 4.0.2-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE783181744165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE836db8fcef0b: DSC file for 3.6.1-7ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE836db8fcef0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE913453c64744: Import patches-unapplied version 3.6.1-7ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE913453c64744
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE2b6c153b924d: 02_fix_freedesktop_compliance.patch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE2b6c153b924d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE6f8c5f13f77d: Add keywords to desktop file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE6f8c5f13f77d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE3c2d27b29a40: Fix showing startup notification] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE3c2d27b29a40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE5a3c8a1564ca: Disable sets a dull gray background during startup] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE5a3c8a1564ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE2d0555852144: Upstream patch to fix title on java applications] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE2d0555852144
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE8adb9d718b97: 704724_fix_refers-to-autostart.sh.patch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE8adb9d718b97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEe56bdc0c620b: [PATCH] Add 'last' as a desktop target for if/foreach] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEe56bdc0c620b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE267834ee376f: [PATCH] Remove ability to maximise a window in a single direction.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE267834ee376f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE1cab4efd6888: Fix toggled hover and pressed images masks not loaded] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE1cab4efd6888
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE5737e21f7678: Fixed load gnome 3 applications] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE5737e21f7678
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE5cc3afa3e6b6: Add compatibility to obsession when the pyxdg is not running] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE5cc3afa3e6b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE97d42ba2e304: Drop check gnome version and depends on gconf2.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE97d42ba2e304
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEd2407002bd83: [PATCH] Add Anholt patch to speed up dragging.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEd2407002bd83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE2d287096d412: 04_fix_xml_load_file.patch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE2d287096d412
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE0a941565cb62: Use scrot for taking a screenshots] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE0a941565cb62
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEb84e86a1af64: adapt-to-gsd-324] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEb84e86a1af64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE803502e1b1dd: [PATCH] Merge in changes from Jessie RPi release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE803502e1b1dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFALKONARCHIVE809390b381e1: DSC file for 3.0.1-0ubuntu0.1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFALKONARCHIVE809390b381e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFALKONARCHIVE746dbaa0ca12: Import patches-applied version 3.0.1-0ubuntu0.1 to applied/ubuntu/bionic…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFALKONARCHIVE746dbaa0ca12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFALKONARCHIVEa08d6f46d641: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.1-0ubuntu0.1 to ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFALKONARCHIVEa08d6f46d641
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE4c35e3b15e7f: DSC file for 1.4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE4c35e3b15e7f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEf3113679c725: Import patches-unapplied version 1.4 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEf3113679c725
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEfbf540432d6e: Import patches-applied version 1.4 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEfbf540432d6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEabaf1e152e21: DSC file for 1.5] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEabaf1e152e21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE2cf5ae9262fd: Import patches-unapplied version 1.5 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE2cf5ae9262fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEf764bd60ad12: Import patches-applied version 1.5 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEf764bd60ad12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEda09707fbde5: DSC file for 0.6.0-4build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEda09707fbde5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE53580e9396f7: Import patches-unapplied version 0.7.0-2 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE53580e9396f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE5bbbca7d9833: Import patches-applied version 0.6.0-4build1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE5bbbca7d9833
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE8be721cf4baf: Import patches-applied version 0.7.0-2 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE8be721cf4baf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE0520583922fc: Import patches-unapplied version 0.6.0-4build1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE0520583922fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVE15a28659010f: DSC file for 0.13.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVE15a28659010f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVE8467c61a3b51: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-2 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVE8467c61a3b51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVE27af99f3916b: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-2 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVE27af99f3916b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINARCHIVE2d61478009e1: Fix duplicated-key-in-desktop-entry] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINARCHIVE2d61478009e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEab691e30c4b2: DSC file for 0.13.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEab691e30c4b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEa182f4ce877d: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-2 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEa182f4ce877d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEff27ad34d93e: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-2 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEff27ad34d93e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEbaaa76848d31: DSC file for 0.13.0-3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEbaaa76848d31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEfec93b8458c5: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-3 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEfec93b8458c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE68ab59519672: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-2 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE68ab59519672
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE73913c5e7755: Use x-window-manager as default WM] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE73913c5e7755
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE4e690f4384c5: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE4e690f4384c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE564159ba480d: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-2 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE564159ba480d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE064674995eff: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVE064674995eff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEba6d41f156ea: DSC file for 0.13.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEba6d41f156ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEb678365e53f7: Use x-window-manager as default WM] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEb678365e53f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEa4280727a3eb: startlxqt: Ensure all paths are added to $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEa4280727a3eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEee5a255f4a65: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-3 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONARCHIVEee5a255f4a65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE64633e1aa913: DSC file for 0.9.0-3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE64633e1aa913
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE5114d51f4716: Import patches-unapplied version 0.9.0-3ubuntu1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE5114d51f4716
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE6aa56e67c4fc: Adapt to API changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE6aa56e67c4fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE48d112e6444a: DSC file for 0.9.0-3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE48d112e6444a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVEbbbf787b8ff3: <short summary of the patch>] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVEbbbf787b8ff3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE7f2a6981d4be: Add some appdata] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE7f2a6981d4be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE2cd2751d8bb4: DSC file for 0.9.0-3ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE2cd2751d8bb4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE0401ca23c671: Import patches-applied version 0.9.0-3ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE0401ca23c671
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE0f5ec74f5ec4: Import patches-unapplied version 0.9.0-3 to debian/sid] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE0f5ec74f5ec4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALARCHIVE6737aca6354d: Import patches-applied version 0.9.0-3 to applied/debian/sid] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALARCHIVE6737aca6354d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING3521b319dda7: Start a new changelog entry.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING3521b319dda7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING8f03b8072920: Update symbols files from buildds’ logs.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING8f03b8072920
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING7169a0005f65: Replace no-xterm-build.patch with more generic touch_files approach.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING7169a0005f65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGbffd89164207: Do not use rm -rf for removing files.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGbffd89164207
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE5ee45a55bd45: DSC file for 0.7.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE5ee45a55bd45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEfd2d2c056b3c: DSC file for 0.7.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEfd2d2c056b3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE4a0820f5485c: DSC file for 0.7.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE4a0820f5485c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGd982bc8f5ae0: Release to experimental.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGd982bc8f5ae0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEfc58fd3e6d67: DSC file for 3.0.3-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEfc58fd3e6d67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEe4d07e0fae03: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-2 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEe4d07e0fae03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE6946597fe2c7: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-2 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE6946597fe2c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEdb7333efe374: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-1build1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEdb7333efe374
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE3adc94b713a4: DSC file for 3.0.3-1build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE3adc94b713a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE99af0ff39a8b: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE99af0ff39a8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE6cf7babd25a4: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1build1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE6cf7babd25a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEc1a7be325b70: DSC file for 3.0.3-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEc1a7be325b70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE9f29a96baea4: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE9f29a96baea4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEbaf679025ef9: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEbaf679025ef9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE29f7fe6b0089: DSC file for 3.0.3-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE29f7fe6b0089
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE950ca829e673: DSC file for 3.0.3-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE950ca829e673
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGa3044e3a684c: Start a new changelog entry.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGINGa3044e3a684c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING2d31d79922ba: Exclude both non-free rx.lite.min.js and rx.lite.js from the tarball.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWEBENGINEPACKAGING2d31d79922ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS7ec858fef9b3: Translated using Weblate (Danish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS7ec858fef9b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6a73d4b39c38: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6a73d4b39c38
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS04972ffb9e03: Translated using Weblate (Danish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS04972ffb9e03
<lubot> Leonardo_Vinci was added by: Leonardo_Vinci
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-13
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
 * tsimonq2 is back
<tsimonq2> Seems the archive importer is working again; I see we have quite a bit of notifications from it. :)
<tsimonq2> One thing I just noticed in a live session is that we're lacking a cursor theme... let me fix that real quick.
<tsimonq2> In other news, I just submitted an sbuild merge from Debian to my sponsors... fixing the cursor theme now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDbca3f39b4f1d: Seed the Breeze cursor theme.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDbca3f39b4f1d
<tsimonq2> I think tonight I'll keep focusing on installer polish... I still haven't fixed Nio's bug, the slideshow still has misaligned images and text, and I want to test out a few different install options.
<tsimonq2> Oh, nice, someone's been bug reporting. :D
<tsimonq2> Bug 1781511 bug 1768961 bug 1773613 bug 1773610 bug 1773608.
<ubot93> Bug 1781511 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.10 lxqt-panel - 2 Notifications on log-in: 2 shortcuts 'cannot be registered'" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781511
<ubot93> Bug 1768961 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "xdg user-dirs not being read/stored correctly for desktop icon in left panel" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768961
<ubot93> Bug 1773613 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Two usual install options may have been absent" [Undecided, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773613
<ubot93> Bug 1773610 in calamares (Ubuntu) "'Format' partiton edit option appears to keep reverting to 'Keep'" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773610
<ubot93> Bug 1773608 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Custom partition mount point not kept with 'OK'; kept with <Enter>" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773608
<tsimonq2> Additionally, it seems I might backport an xorg fix... bug 1781392
<ubot93> Bug 1781392 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "sddm will not start lxqt desktop correctly" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781392
<tsimonq2> Here seems to be the issue with shipping config files for QTerminal: https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues/219
<ubot93> Issue 219 in lxqt/qterminal "XDG anyone?" [Closed]
<tsimonq2> But, as they say, I'll take one step at a time. :)
<lynorian> tsimonq2, need me to test uefi on real hardware yet as you said something about fixing it a few days ago I think?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Yeah, that'd be great.
<lynoruefitest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F5Swq2gS5G/ ugh it failed to install with this error in the pastebin
<lynoruefitest> bug 1781539 
<ubot93> Bug 1781539 in calamares (Ubuntu) "lubuntu fails to install on real hardware uefi" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781539
<lynoruefitest> I will leave the live session up running but am going to bed now as I may lose data if I reboot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynoruefitest, Could you grab the config file I linked to Nio in that bug?
<lynoruefitest> I grabbed the config file and will test it now tsimonq2
<lynoruefitest> tsimonq2: same problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Darn
<lynoruefitest> tsimonq2: anything I can do to make the bug report better I am still on the system that failed to install?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-14
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Not at the moment, thanks.
 * tsimonq2 stretche
<tsimonq2> *stretches
<tsimonq2> I think I have a surefire way of fixing Nio's problem, tonight I'm probably going to file a bug against upstream Calamares for the autologin feature being Super Broken, and I'll tackle issues as I find them.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS261b24b404dc: Add changelog entry for the Danish translation.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS261b24b404dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGScfcd5ab066d1: Don't use apt-cdrom; just copy the host sources.list.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGScfcd5ab066d1
<tsimonq2> OH. Apparently qpdfview is orphaned in Debian. I'll work to adopt that ASAP.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS378ec9515c1e: Add a displaymanager.conf.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS378ec9515c1e
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=893999
<ubot93> Debian bug 893999 in wnpp "ITA: qpdfview -- tabbed document viewer" [Normal, Open]
<lynorian> tsimonq2, cool qpdfview is a killer app for me I don't know how I lived without it now 
<tsimonq2> hehe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfc83eb451287: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfc83eb451287
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS98acaf1cab59: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS98acaf1cab59
<tsimonq2> There, I did a few things.
<tsimonq2> Fired off this upload: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/8
<tsimonq2> That should hopefully fix Nio's issue and maybe even fix the autologin issue.
<tsimonq2> If that doesn't fix the autologin issue, I'll ask upstream.
<tsimonq2> I'm going through and backporting a few upstream commits fixing some issues I've personally seen.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGf95b47111687: prepare 0.13.0] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGf95b47111687
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGe3d6831346c7: added some gpg7 symbols] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGe3d6831346c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0829311d25a5: Added new versions, mangled some symbols] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0829311d25a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0f438f3c4eb9: Fixed the first big bunch of symbols] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0f438f3c4eb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGde628236f1dd: Fixed some more symbols in architectures] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGde628236f1dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING48279cbc1423: Add LXQt Archiver integration.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING48279cbc1423
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0f49120b23ed: Adding upstream version 0.13.1.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0f49120b23ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6a0e3e80abbf: Following Debian, add a runtime dependency of libglib2.0-bin to libqtxdg3…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING6a0e3e80abbf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING2292f9bb921a: Added dependency libglib2.0-bin (Closes: #902053)] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING2292f9bb921a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb562e2049e00: Switch to unstable] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb562e2049e00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGf086ecac8eb7: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGf086ecac8eb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING9460e026aca7: Update Vcs-* and maintainer for maintaining by Lubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING9460e026aca7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb0dea37e4833: Fix failure to open smb:// caused by incorrect file info handling.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb0dea37e4833
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING8ff1b3cedbf9: Fix inability to drag a menu item to the desktop.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING8ff1b3cedbf9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING2f57bee4f99d: Bump the version and add some missing changelog entries.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING2f57bee4f99d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING07036c23c2e8: Use the window text color for the places pane.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING07036c23c2e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING09a74b0478c9: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING09a74b0478c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGca7bd7b1c80e: Adding upstream version 0.13.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGca7bd7b1c80e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING98e807c52f70: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING98e807c52f70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING42bbfcfa068a: Cherry-picking upstream release 0.13.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING42bbfcfa068a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb10231239f10: Cherry-picking upstream release 0.13.1.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb10231239f10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING30fcfd50ccda: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING30fcfd50ccda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0e2cc2d4d926: fixed some powerpcspe symbols] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0e2cc2d4d926
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING92f622e1dade: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING92f622e1dade
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING6f67315566d5: Keep notification height when others are added and/or removed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING6f67315566d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING7e49fb957541: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING7e49fb957541
<tsimonq2> Building in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 now - once that's all done, I'll publish to Cosmic.
<ubot93> bileto.ubuntu.com ticket 3321 "" []
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVEb20b5e39c266: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVEb20b5e39c266
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE33b4ddeda967: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE33b4ddeda967
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE82e66f285e5e: Keep notification height when others are added and/or removed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVE82e66f285e5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVEbe59c5924a58: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDARCHIVEbe59c5924a58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEf945c75517b4: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEf945c75517b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE43031369dd85: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE43031369dd85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE59623fbfab00: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE59623fbfab00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEa103e1e6b956: DSC file for 0.7.0-2build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVEa103e1e6b956
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE1f4b90859946: Import patches-unapplied version 0.7.0-2build1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE1f4b90859946
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE23ac24f94ee8: Import patches-applied version 0.7.0-2build1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE23ac24f94ee8
<lubot> <IamINFJ> Hi there guys! 🐨
<lubot> Xcalib can't load my display's ICC profile anymore. & I don't know how to fix it.
<lubot> Any thoughts?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE7abb53ec966a: DSC file for 0.13.0-2build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE7abb53ec966a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE63593c9976b9: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-2build1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE63593c9976b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEe0fd515ce854: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-2build1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEe0fd515ce854
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @IamINFJ, This isn't a support channel, sorry.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe try #ubuntu or #lubuntu on IRC
<lubot> <IamINFJ> @tsimonq2, Oh, please!
<lubot> Maybe you can put such an easy & lightweight tool to load ICC into Lubuntu 18.10. 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not sure what that is, to be honest :)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Maybe it's refering to this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICC_profile (As i searched just for curiosity)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> Okay, so all of those packages successfully migrated.
<tsimonq2> I kicked the 20180714 build at a horrible time, and now the desktop doesn't work, because of dependency issues. The reason being, pcmanfm-qt was still migrating.
<tsimonq2> Kicked another one; that's in progress.
<tsimonq2> wxl: There, https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/software-properties/port-away-from-kde/+merge/349592 should solve https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] make pure Qt software-properties: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T42: make pure Qt software-properties] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T42#943
<tsimonq2> Off to bed I go; some good progress today I think.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE943f9888d530: DSC file for 3.0.2-0+deb9u1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE943f9888d530
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE27624cb59683: Import patches-applied version 3.0.2-0+deb9u1 to applied/debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE27624cb59683
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE21853c0b0214: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.2-0+deb9u1 to debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE21853c0b0214
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE84e044900f4c: DSC file for 1:0.12.4-2+deb9u1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE84e044900f4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE14bbede89aea: Import patches-applied version 1:0.12.4-2+deb9u1 to applied/debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE14bbede89aea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEac1d765b28bf: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.12.4-2+deb9u1 to debian/stretch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEac1d765b28bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEc668b13b46cd: [PATCH] Reject clients that attempt to login before the core is] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEc668b13b46cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE47661a910a95: Debian specific channels are added.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE47661a910a95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEc7c09d8aea89: Work around missing icon theme fallback in KF5.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEc7c09d8aea89
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE6e31a43afe9d: Fix the SSL check with Qt 5.6 and GCC 5] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE6e31a43afe9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE77b8f931aaae: [PATCH] Implement custom deserializer to add our own sanity checks] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE77b8f931aaae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfc2e0caf3d8b: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfc2e0caf3d8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS7bbacebad33c: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS7bbacebad33c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSf9729b223a3c: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSf9729b223a3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING6c761062c5d7: prep 0.13.0] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING6c761062c5d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING1e04a14cf3ec: Switch to unstable] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING1e04a14cf3ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING0bb15fb1bf7b: Cherry-picking upstream release 0.13.0.] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING0bb15fb1bf7b
<tsimonq2> Working on a bugfix right now which should make DnD smoother on the desktop.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING6a115f809453: Update Vcs-* and Maintainer for maintaining in Lubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING6a115f809453
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGe49123d6363b: Polish the drag and drop experience by backporting some upstream commits.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGe49123d6363b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING080e18617006: Remove orig tar stuff.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING080e18617006
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING74a26310af8e: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING74a26310af8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE2a25f91d1e93: DSC file for 0.13.0-2ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE2a25f91d1e93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE369ca5c0c095: Fix DND and drop indicator on desktop] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE369ca5c0c095
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEb786158de456: Always drop into the cell behind cursor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEb786158de456
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEcf68c8e1c70c: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-2ubuntu1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVEcf68c8e1c70c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE59de07e0f776: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-2ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTARCHIVE59de07e0f776
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-15
<lynorian> tsimonq2 should the fix for nios problem be in the iso?
<tsimonq2> I'm thinking it's a bigger problem now
<tsimonq2> I'll work on it\
<holywater> thank you :)
<tsimonq2> o/ holywater 
<tsimonq2> Thank *you* :)
<tsimonq2> holywater: Feel free to give me a ping if you need a hand sorting through these default settings.
<holywater> alright :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS64c8233a772e: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS64c8233a772e
<holywater> the default theming is breeze, right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSbacc79ead6f6: Translated using Weblate (Arabic)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSbacc79ead6f6
<tsimonq2> holywater: No
<tsimonq2> The default widget style is Fusion
<tsimonq2> But if you can make it look half decent, I'm not opposed to changing :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa18c6e1f62f3: Merge branch 'origin/master' into Weblate] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa18c6e1f62f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSecfde16b4a34: Translated using Weblate (Arabic)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSecfde16b4a34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS08f405f3c96d: Translated using Weblate (Portuguese)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS08f405f3c96d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS32c517a05761: Add more language support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS32c517a05761
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSd4a680588653: Add more translations support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSd4a680588653
<tsimonq2> Yay, found the upstream bug for https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768961
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1768961 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "xdg user-dirs not being read/stored correctly for desktop icon in left panel" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<holywater> tsimonq2: that may or may not result in some tweaks to the theme
<tsimonq2> holywater: No problem, let me know.
<tsimonq2> I mean, naturally that's @VikingRedwolf territory, so he should ACK as well, but still :)
<holywater> oh alright :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, O.o
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART53dcb9c9a1c7: Fix support for GtkTreeView separators (LP: #1781689).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART53dcb9c9a1c7
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-artwork (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.71 => 0.71.1] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <Ciphergyst> I'mvibbrjrjhbhir rvh 
<lubot> NBC ntr
<lubot> <Ciphergyst> Fwd from Danni Lynn: Lucky girls getting to see you swimming 😝
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-08
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> How i delete or consider solved the issue in Launchpad?
<wxl> just make a comment stating why it's invalid and i'll take care of it
<wxl> (make a comment on the bug i mean)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> make sure sddm-theme-lubuntu is installed, too], You mean, in 19.10?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes ignore those four lines.. they were meant for another channel
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I thought that was it, because of the message that appeared later, but I asked only to confirm. 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> It is necessary to include this information in the manual, so that nobody else does the foolish thing I did
<wxl> it's there, kind of. that's what @lynorian and i were discussing
<wxl> you can see that /people is not
<wxl> oops nevermind that
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> it's there, kind of. that's what @lynorian and i were discussing], Yes, in "Advanced partitioning". Sorry for that!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13614babd334: Add copy link address from downloads] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13614babd334
<wxl> @JyotiGomes it's ok i missed it at first, too
<lynorian> I think this needs to be way more obvious thanks fixing it now
<lynorian> wxl @jyotigomes should I have be an info or warning box to make it even more obvious
<wxl> i think so
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9e7182f42e1: Move swapoff into setting up partitions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9e7182f42e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5c75739f15d1: Even more obvious swapoff++] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5c75739f15d1
<wxl> this is not a poor suggestion: 
<wxl> Regarding 18.04 as far as I am informed its supports ends by April 2021 (opposed to December 2019 for 19.04).
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> not that
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/why-not-contribute/87/2?u=wxl
<wxl> we need to get pages on phabricator for every form of contribution
<lynorian> any other manual suggestions
<wxl> @lynorian: added links to https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/why-not-contribute/87 which might be good to add to the manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1392
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcad186ae499f: Add link for support appendix B] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcad186ae499f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGcce4099727e7: Bump version for new upstream release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGcce4099727e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL892006c1e848: Fix blue box is note not info] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL892006c1e848
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL943e1a867a5f: Add manual link for documentation link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL943e1a867a5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1393
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf00cf31d1cf: Fix links] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf00cf31d1cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09391a3d2a93: Add testing link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09391a3d2a93
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! wxl,  … about path=/panel/desktopswitch2 should be path=/panel/desktopswitch … There's something like hardcoded about that path. I wrote it earlier like that only(desktopswitch) but when I open up shortcut settings through gui, It goes back to Ctrl+Fx. Can't change it. Also, it shows up in italics(or desktopswitch2 shows 
<lubot> up in italics, one of them definitely) … I will send screenshots when I can.
<wxl> i was able to change it
<wxl> i unenabled all the ctrl-fx shortcuts, then deleted them out of the file, then changed all of the meta-fx ones to desktopswitch
<wxl> desktopswitch2 DOES NOT work
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i unenabled all the ctrl-fx shortcuts, then deleted them out of the file, …], Restart once after that please.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker works fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> About the media keys, I will make changes as soon as I can.
<wxl> sounds good
<wxl> maybe by that time @tsimonq2 will answer me about what to do about waiting on XDG compatibility :/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker works fine], Whaaaaaaatttt? Honestly, it didn't on my system. I will do that again. And also desktopswitch2 works on my vm.
<wxl> yeah i tried and tried and it would not work
<wxl> do you have a right meta key, a left meta key, or both?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And yeah, I had noticed that one keybinding outside <keyboard> tag after I sent the differential. Was waiting for you to point it out. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> do you have a right meta key, a left meta key, or both?], Left only.
<wxl> strange
<wxl> not sure why it worked for you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> maybe by that time @tsimonq2 will answer me about what to do about waiting …], Wat?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> not sure why it worked for you], I will try again tonight and if doesn't work. I am gonna make a video and post it on lxqt forum. XD … If it does then well.. idk.
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe try reading your notifications on phab
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Wat?], Should we patch lxqt-globalkeys separately or include it in lubuntu-default-settings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe try reading your notifications on phab], Which task?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Shortcut keys. T59
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> About windows appearing on panel even on different desktops, one good reason to seprate windows from different desktops is that many users shift from windows to lubuntu due to its lightweight-ness and in windows the windows are separated for each desktop. … People would like to have simillar feature by default on lubuntu.  … W
<lubot> hat say @kc2bez @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl wxl: and others?
<kc2bez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I vote with the majority. Whatever people want to do I support. I don't think we should just because Windows does it though. I would like it to fall in line with other desktop environments. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Agree with @kc2bez
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 it seems we have a broken intro in discourse https://discourse. …], I will have to look from a computer usually the dev console explains the problem :P
<lubot> <teward001> i.e. f12 on firefox :P
<lubot> <teward001> probably the CSP and cross site linking
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: @wxl23 this looks like an internal name resolution failure for Discourse - it can't resolve itself 😐
<lubot> <teward001> there's no way for me to fix *that* when it has a "DNS Lookup Failure" internally
<lubot> <teward001> SocketError (Failed to open TCP connection to discourse.lubuntu.me:443 (getaddrinfo: Name or service not known))
<lubot> <teward001> i'll have to check with discourse upstream on this
<teward> tsimonq2: wxl: and others: Calamares has released a new version, 3.2.11, which addresses the CVEs previously discovered and reported to the Lubuntu Team and myself, as well as the Ubuntu Security Team.  A request to adjust the descriptions of the CVEs has been submitted to MITRE.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 it seems we have a broken intro in discourse https://discourse. …], This should be fixed, but the fix for it is temporary.  Seems that LXD DNS being involved on system is intercepting all DNS requests, and I have to see if I can prioritize Internet DNS instead.  (Which sucks because Docker inherits system-leve
<lubot> l DNS.  I'm going to see if it's possible to get a full Discourse backup then move Discourse into its own container with nesting to make Docker work in the container)
<lubot> <teward001> (but that's a task for later)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaaecf33a2584: Add bug triage link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaaecf33a2584
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @The_LoudSpeaker [About windows appearing on panel even on different desktops, one good reason to …], +1 I think Linux should have all the features that exist on other OS and have even more features and options beyond those
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALedf53fb05eee: Remove number from copypasta] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALedf53fb05eee
<tsimonq2> wxl: See sil2100's comment on bug 1825587 after accepting.
<ubot93> Bug 1825587 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu Disco) "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [High, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825587
<tsimonq2> wxl: Punting to you to respond to; let me know if you'd like to punt back.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1395
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't get your question on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<wxl> @teward001 ugh docker. thanks for looking into that and good luck.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 ugh docker. thanks for looking into that and good luck.], docker+lxd actually
<lubot> <teward001> but yes
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd90c93738366: Remove bullet for fake tiling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd90c93738366
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the issue with T59 is that lxqt-globalkeys does not support XDG. there's a long standing bug (rather, pull request, but it's not functional) to fix it, but it hasn't. ideally those changes we want should go in lubuntu-default-settings, but without that, it can't. maybe there's some hope of this being fixed before release? i think it's small. question is, do we just go ahead and patch 
<wxl> lxqt-globalkeys and fix it later or try to wait?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: re: bug 1825587 i'm not sure i can answer it. i can say i have seen situations where in order for fixes in libfm-qt to become functional in pcmanfm-qt, it's needed a no-change rebuild. that said, punted back.
<ubot93> Bug 1825587 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu Disco) "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [High, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825587
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker btw waiting for @tsimonq2 to dig up Instagram credentials
 * lynorian hopes it is not just rafeal that ever had those 
<wxl> if that's the case we're still in touch to some degree
<wxl> man, i *really* miss him
<wxl> go test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/+bug/1825587/comments/16 folks
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1825587 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu Disco) "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [High, Fix Committed]
<wxl> can anyone set ctrl-alt-del to ANYTHING in lxqt-globalkeys?
<lubot> <teward001> can you?  :P
<wxl> no, which is why i ask
<wxl> it's strange
<wxl> i see no issues upstream about it, which i find bizarre
<lubot> <teward001> well
<lubot> <teward001> AIUI, ctrl+alt+del shouldn't be allowed to be stolen by anything except the DE
<lubot> <teward001> so i'm not sure why you'd want to CHANGE that
<wxl> to be fair, this is the DE XD
<lubot> <teward001> (i.e. it would be used to intercept for a reboot call, etc. like other DEs do it)
<wxl> or at least a component of it
<lubot> <teward001> y'all didn't let me finish typing lol
<wxl> you did finish: you pressed enter :)
<lubot> <teward001> *shoots wxl with a taser*
<lubot> <teward001> *drops wxl into the endless cesspool that is regex-driven HTML parsers*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> you did finish: you pressed enter :)], maybe he only pressed "return"
<lubot> <aptghetto> Greedy regex-driven html parser without grouping
<wxl> hehehehhe
<teward> The Chaos of Regex HTML Parsing Incarnate.  https://stackoverflow.com/a/1732454/603346
<teward> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> BeautifouslSoup?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1396
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: Right now, In front of me, I have desktopswitch2 working. Meta +Fx takes me to desktop no "x"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean super+Fx
<wxl> well for what it's worth it doesn't work for me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Changing it to only desktopswitch now and then let's see.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! I can't change it to desktopswitch from the gui. o.O
<wxl> no you can't
<wxl> like i said, you need to edit it in the file
<wxl> make sure all the ctrl-fx definitions (which should be desktopswitch not desktopswitch2) are removed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> can anyone set ctrl-alt-del to ANYTHING in lxqt-globalkeys?], Ctrl+alt+del *is* set to qps. It's there in the shortcuts settings. Also there in the file I uploaded. It is working for me.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker, as i said in the task, we need to remove that from there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker, as i said in the task, we need to remove that from there], https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1260
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1260
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1260], these two statements here, contradict each other. wxl:
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1260],
<wxl> less linking, more saying
<wxl> ughhhhhhhhh ctrl-alt-del does work. i just had to figure out how to do it in openbox X'''D
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 🙂
<wxl> still i want to move it out of openbox
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But ughhhh!! I disabled everything of desktopswitch2 (i.e. those ctrl+Fx shortcuts using gui) then I went and deleted them from the file. And now after reboot they are there again! All enabled.
<wxl> qps is part of the lxqt project so there's no reason why not to have that in there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> still i want to move it out of openbox], It is out of openbox. I myself set it in lxqt-globalkeys
<wxl> ctrl-alt-del?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ctrl-alt-del?], Yup!
<lynorian> opens qps
<wxl> ok cool
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [But ughhhh!! I disabled everything of desktopswitch2 (i.e. those ctrl+Fx shortcu …], Anything about this?
<wxl> working on it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [<lynorian> opens qps], You have the file from D17? @lynorian
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: @kc2bez @guiverc  Just updated the theme to scale the background better. Can you check in your BIOS systems if it looks better?
<wxl> WTF with these four control keys
<wxl> it's like they're hardcoded
<wxl> you can't edit them
<guiverc> will do The_LoudSpeaker
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-09
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker: https://photos.app.goo.gl/evg57sEh9UKPzqtY8  & https://photos.app.goo.gl/aHkS4r9gShVqi8Kk7  but note: I don't see a difference (so am worried i stuffed something again, but don't see what)
<sappheiros> wxl: regarding the lubuntu manual y'all say, "The master branch of this data is now on LXQt for Lubuntu 18.10+ and if you want code for earlier versions it is on the LXDE branch." but there is both 18.04 and LXDE -- i'm not sure which is to be used and it seems redundant to me
<sappheiros> i mean, one seems good to delete in favor of the other, and i'm guessing 18.04 should be the one going forward, so i'm perplexed
 * sappheiros is also still learning how to use the phab system
<sappheiros> they seem identical at a glance
<lynorian> 18.04 and LXDE are idenitcal
<lynorian> for the manual
<lynorian> sappheiros: ^
<sappheiros> lynorian: why are there two -- oh. you mean LXDE and 18.04 are different phab projects, but the manuals are synced?
<sappheiros> that is, the 18.04 manual is mirrored on LXDE in case people want to edit there?
<lynorian> dang sapheiros left
<sappheiros> is the 18.04 manual mirrored on LXDE in case people want to edit there?
<sappheiros> thank you for confirming the 18.04/LXDE manual branches are identical. it's not yet clear to me whether one is a mirror of the other or what the reason is for two identical phab directories
<lynorian> sappheiros: I named it LXDE before 18.04 as a way I tried to get multiple versions working but that ended up being pretty much broken 
<lynorian> teward: been to busy to set up read the docs any?^
<teward> lynorian: still not sure how to get it fully working with the dev envs.
<teward> i HAD spun it up but it's really unclear on things
<lynorian> teward: dang
<teward> it's not clear on getting documentation 'environments' set up unfortunately
<teward> so it's been a lower priority
<lynorian> understood
<teward> what with other things like the cala vulns
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1397
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1398
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone with a 4k display? I don't have so can't check. But I wanted to see how the wallpaper stretches on it. Would have to be a uefi system.
<lubot> <lynorian> @The_LoudSpeaker I don't own one wither
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I do have a 42" LCD at my home. Gonna try on it when I get there. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALafe7bdc753c4: Remove more whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALafe7bdc753c4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it's like they're hardcoded], I quoted same sentence earlier. You didn't believe me. XD … But keeping it to desktopswitch2 works in my case.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can someone please check the files I added to https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1327  ? … Just copy them to local config places (i.e. under ~.config/) … And restart the system. Please check if "Super+Fx" takes you to desktop "x"  … It will clear doubts if desktopswitch2 works only on my vm.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1327
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1401
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is there a method we could ask palinke for a new release of nm-tray? (And after that package it in debian) currenlty there is 0.4.2 from oct 18 (there where 3 in 2018 and 3 in 2017) and does not has our icon fix.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/releases
<apt-ghetto> You can open a new issue and ask him directly.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, just wanted to know if there was another method. Thanks!
<apt-ghetto> Maybe there is, but I think it makes sense to open a new issue. So also other will have this information
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: maybe try this and hand edit the patch to make it work right
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: maybe try this and hand edit the patch to make it work r …], Try what?
<wxl> the patch
<wxl> if desktopswitch2 does not work for me, chances are it won't work for someone else
<wxl> it's not going to be an acceptable solution
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ummm. I am a bit confused. By "patch" you mean using desktopswitch2 ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if desktopswitch2 does not work for me, chances are it won't work for some …], Yup! There is a good chance of that.
<wxl> the patch is part of your differential
<wxl> you'll notice the raw file isn't in there, but a patch
<wxl> !patch
<ubot93> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/patches-to-packages.html may provide some useful guidelines.
<wxl> yay another unhelpful answer from fritz 
<wxl> please test this folks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/+bug/1825587
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1825587 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu Disco) "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [High, Fix Committed]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1dc0517b8500: Add volume widget screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1dc0517b8500
<wxl> looks like we may have a solution to having lxqt-globalkeys respect XDG. everyone go test https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/123
<ubot93> Pull 123 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "daemon: Use XDG hierarchy if no config file given on command line" [Open]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> looks like we may have a solution to having lxqt-globalkeys respect XDG. e …], So we wait till then?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean till the pull request gets accepted?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, anything about lubuntu-grub-theme wxl: ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [So we wait till then?], you could download, patch, compile and test.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [you could download, patch, compile and test.], Instructions ploxx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not 100% sure but, you could clone here https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/tree/xdg_configs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that shoudl have the patch applied
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the README.md has the installation instruction
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then, before laucnhing it ypu should stop the one that comes with the distribution
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. I will try it now.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: grub theme what changed?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: grub theme what changed?], Background strech added. Should do better on BIOS systems now.
<wxl> oh ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Which repo will it get added to? Like rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGS or rLUBUNTUGRUBYHEME or anything else?
<wxl> good question. @tsimonq2 do you know where our grub theme would end up going? i presume somewhere on debian-cdimage?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [then, before laucnhing it ypu should stop the one that comes with the distributi …], I clobed repo and checked out the branch with commit. I will build it and install tomorrow. Meanwhile can you tell me how do I go about separating the version of lxqt-globalkeys that came with distro from the version which will
<lubot>  be built from the patch ?
<wxl> just don't install the one you compile
<wxl> run it only
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> good question. @tsimonq2 do you know where our grub theme would end up goi …], livecd-rootfs
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> just don't install the one you compile], Okay. I will see tomorrow morning.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Till then, bye.
<wxl> ^^ there ya go @The_LoudSpeaker but that's a native package so everything's different
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^^ there ya go @The_LoudSpeaker but that's a native package so everything' …], Noted.
<wxl> i.e. we won't be using arc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i.e. we won't be using arc], Then what will we use? Just git?
<wxl> worse
<wxl> bzr
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thought so, when you said worse.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> bzr], SVN? XD
<wxl> ok
<wxl> right
<wxl> there's worse
<lubot> <tsimonq2> CVS?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Btrfs snapshots on CentOS 5?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker GRUB still looks cramped on VBox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> palinek answered regarding a new release for nm-tray. He said he didn't had one scheduled but he could do one. I think is better to have one instead of pacthing it on our side. Any other thoughts wxl @tsimonq2 ? https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/41#issuecomment-509761409
<wxl> it never hurts to have a new release especially if he has no plans!
<wxl> @HMollerCl @kc2bez @aptghetto would ya'll be so kind as to test that aforementioned pull request for lxqt-globalkeys to respect XDG variables?
<wxl> can someone explain to me why debian takes SO LONG to install?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl @kc2bez @aptghetto would ya'll be so kind as to test that afore …], I will try to get to it tonight.
<wxl> whoa
<wxl> TIL you can just add `.patch` to the URI of a pull request on github and there's the patch
<wxl> ugh i really can't get this to patch cleanly on our current code
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what are you trying to do?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to patch in our repo?
<wxl> the lxqt-globalkeys
<wxl> i'll just apply to the upstream code i guess
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can't you clone the branch?
<wxl> yeah but since the patch will ultimately be applied to our codebase..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> agaida proposed time for nm-tray release, I think it's ok but wxl and @tsimonq2 could you please post your thoughts? https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/41
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> yeah but since the patch will ultimately be applied to our codebase..], unless they do a release before
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl @kc2bez @aptghetto would ya'll be so kind as to test that afore …], Is there a test plan? Or does everyone test this and that and say good or not
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> the lxqt-globalkeys], Are you using the ci/unstable branch?
<wxl> @aptghetto basically put a config file in /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt for globalkeys and make sure it reads it
<wxl> and.. no
<lubot> <aptghetto> You could apply the patch from the PR to the ci/unstable branch, push, wait until jenkins and brittney did their work and test the deb package in a vm ü
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-10
<wxl> @HMollerCl who are you on launchpad?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmollercl
<kc2bez> wxl: the globalkeys thing seems to work for me. 
<krytarik> wxl: Impressive how you don't know your own council members.. >_>
<wxl> krytarik: your what hurts?
<wxl> kc2bez: how did you test this out?
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/uFYySMf.jpg @The_LoudSpeaker latest from git
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> kc2bez: how did you test this out?], Compiled from git. Removed all globalkeys configs. Dropped a new one in /etc/xdg/xdg-lubuntu/LXQt/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Stopped the running daemon first
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is what I was supposed to test right?^
<wxl> seems reasonable 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Admittedly I hadn't kept up with the IRC chat today so I had to scroll back and forth a bit to figure it out.
<wxl> typical experience:
<wxl> anybody: <long explanation including lots of technical details that asks for input>
<wxl> tsimonq2: ack
<tsimonq2> Oh? XD
<tsimonq2> When?
<wxl> EVERY DAY XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> noooooooo
<tsimonq2> Not meeee
<wxl> actually i'm surprised your response to that wasn't "ack"
<tsimonq2> Nobody:
<tsimonq2> wxl: OMG OMG OMG SIMON WE'VE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU FOR WEEKS GAWD
<tsimonq2> tsimonq2: link?
<tsimonq2> wxl: READ YOUR NOTIFICATIONS
<tsimonq2> -_-
<wxl> truth though
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> What do you actually need my input on? :)
<wxl> nothing
<tsimonq2> ok yeah that's cool kthxbai XD
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> ack
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker the better way to segregate your build: `mkdir ~/bin && source ~/.profile` (which will put ~/bin at the head of your $PATH) and then when you compile you want to `make && DESTDIR=~/bin make install`
<wxl> uhhh though the way lxqt-globalkeys installs it, you need to run ~/bin/usr/local/bin/lxqt-globalkeysd
<wxl> it works
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker the better way to segregate your build: `mkdir ~/bin && s …], Umm. Is it okay if I use anything other than ~/bin ? I already have ~/opt. I like to keep all the things that I build in that dir.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker since having ~/bin in your $PATH isn't going to help you run it, sure
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4225ba175972: Fix how to get to firefox hisrtory] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4225ba175972
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], The top logo seems better than last time, doesn't it?
<wxl> @kc2bez can you make a comment on that pull request?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker GRUB still looks cramped on VBox], *sigh*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [The top logo seems better than last time, doesn't it?], @kc2bez please tell yes. please tell yes.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1fb56691fa66: Add another way to zoom] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1fb56691fa66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd54af649abd6: Add firefox tab context menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd54af649abd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf01389a984c0: Add featherpad-tab-context] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf01389a984c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0515638bbd57: Add tab context screenshot to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0515638bbd57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05b9a5f6cc56: Add qterminal rename session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05b9a5f6cc56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL775954bb5246: Add missing note on popup] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL775954bb5246
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL21ef27afd796: Add qterminal change tab title color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL21ef27afd796
<guiverc2> wxl do you want me to test 1782579 on a 19.04 box?  (I'd have to do it using 'live' as I don't have 19.04 on laptop with wireless)
<wxl[m]> guiverc2: um which is that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [the README.md has the installation instruction], The readme says run "make" to build but it says no targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mmm maybe @kc2bez can help, he already test it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes you could test it also to "play" with CPP Compile
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez can you list the steps you followed to build lxqt-globalkeys with the patch ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Fwd from kc2bez: Compiled from git. Removed all globalkeys configs. Dropped a new one in /etc/xdg/xdg-lubuntu/LXQt/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Fwd from kc2bez: Stopped the running daemon first
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Fwd from kc2bez: That is what I was supposed to test right?^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah I saw that message. But how do I "compile it from git" ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did you git clone?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And also checkout the branch "xdg_configs" on which the patch is.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [The top logo seems better than last time, doesn't it?], It does look better and it may very well be the best you can get honestly. I think it does represent a large portion of our install base. It is a first gen i5 4gig of RAM standard Intel graphics (low end).
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez can you make a comment on that pull request?], Yes, I may not be able to get to it until this evening but I will do so.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [The readme says run "make" to build but it says no targets specified and no make …], Cmake then make
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [And also checkout the branch "xdg_configs" on which the patch is.], and whart does "make" did
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, didn't so early @kc2bez answer, that is, cmake and then make.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Cmake then make], https://pastebin.com/fTZiT68B
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I found that cloning doesn't have the patch applied, I thought I could clone the patch.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, you will have to download the patch and patch it https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/1742d2307ddf3c15f0b81c891f4d5435b2e97648.patch
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING5e3b197f0da3: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING5e3b197f0da3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker from where did you clone it? the line numbers of errors in your patebinit doesn't seems the same as this cMakeLists.txt https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/blob/xdg_configs/CMakeLists.txt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I used this: … git clone https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys.git
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then git checkout xdg_configs
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [so, you will have to download the patch and patch it https://github.com/lxqt/lxq …], Steps please. I am not understanding anything.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez for cmake what was the source directory you used?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I used "cmake ." in the root of the code (and I got an error in line 26 because of KF5WindowSystemConfig.cmake missing)
<lubot> <RikMills> You can find the build depends in the packaging
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^^ there ya go @The_LoudSpeaker but that's a native package so everything' …], How do I go about packaging it? I mean adding lubuntu-grub-theme to it?
<lubot> <teward001> native packages get revised in place and then uploaded
<lubot> <teward001> directly
<lubot> <teward001> no VCS, etc. really controlling them as muc
<lubot> <teward001> h
<lubot> <teward001> feking keyboard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [no VCS, etc. really controlling them as muc], "no VCS" isn't true
<lubot> <teward001> (oops, that angrymode slipped)
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 in some cases it is
<lubot> <teward001> you're right though there can be VCSes, but native packages are more as-is just revise in place and upload
<lubot> <teward001> there's a lot of Ubuntu STudio packages that've ended up that way on my radar 😐
<lubot> <teward001> (just as examples)
<wxl> did ya'll get compiling figured out?
<wxl> if not a couple hints: use `apt build-dep` to get the dependencies easily. lxqt doesn't do in-place builds, so you want to: `mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. && make && DESTDIR=/path/to/preferred/location/of/compilated/binaries install`
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING89d37d65c4ab: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING89d37d65c4ab
<wxl> can we please change to falkon for 19.10?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I think that we should wait until after the LTS.
<wxl> heh check this out
<wxl> !info snap
<ubot93> snap (2013-11-29-9, eoan): location of genes from DNA sequence with hidden markov model. In component universe, is extra. Built by snap. Size 367 kB / 2,650 kB
<tsimonq2> ???
<lubot> <RikMills> snap != snapd
<tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> can we please change to falkon for 19.10?], I like falko, but it sill crashes a lot.
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl nvidia gpu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, intel and virtualbox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> unfortunatelly it isn't consistent so couldn't repórt bugs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But i use it mostly for OWA
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since I have another OWA account in firefox
<wxl> if you have a crash, ubuntu-bug should report it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will do next time.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb073ef08a0ea: Add tab context screenshot to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb073ef08a0ea
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> !info neofetch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Doesn't work from telegram. I guess.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> /command !info neofetch
<lubot> !info neofetch
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh wow it is no fun
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if not a couple hints: use `apt build-dep` to get the dependencies easily. …], Noted. Gonna try in 5.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if not a couple hints: use `apt build-dep` to get the dependencies easily. …], "apt build-dep lxqt-globalkeys" right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL522fb6539bb9: Add other workflow to copy] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL522fb6539bb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39615e64f7f5: Add other way to paste] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39615e64f7f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd06a704b525: Add other workflow to cut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd06a704b525
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker yep
<wxl> @UniversalSuperBox yeah in the ubuntu bot world bots can't trigger bots :/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I think I installed the patched lxqt-globalkeys. Without disabling the earlier one.
<wxl> what was your `make install` line like?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sudo make install
<wxl> oh.
<wxl> yeah.
<wxl> well that's fun
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> if not a couple hints: use `apt build-dep` to get the dependencies easily. …], In the the "build" folder. From this command that you suggested^
<wxl> did you not see the "DESTDIR" bit?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [In the the "build" folder. From this command that you suggested^], And then after installation, I was about to remove the local conf files. But then my vm suddenly hanged. Had to force shutdown. But the installation had completed without problems. That vm hanging is due to something else.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> did you not see the "DESTDIR" bit?], Yeah I did set DESTDIR to /home/theloudspeaker/opt/
<wxl> then the binaries should be there
<wxl> although you didn't need to sudo it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> They are not.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well
<wxl> export VARIABLE=value and VARIABLE=value will produce two different results
<wxl> it probably did not see it
<wxl> so you installed it globally
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so you installed it globally], Yup! I guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Where is that location?
<wxl> it's not going to be easy to "undo" except perhaps by reinstalling from the archives
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait. Got it.
<wxl> try `find / -type f -name lxqt-globalkeysd 2>/dev/null`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's under /usr/local/cmake/
<wxl> well, i'm sure that's where *some* of it is
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Actually under /usr/local/share/applications/
<wxl> that's not a binary
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So now gow do I disable the old one?
<wxl> or shouldn't be
<wxl> `sudo apt purge lxqt-globalkeys`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that's not a binary], There is a file named "lxqt-config-globalkeyshortcuts.conf"
<wxl> straaange
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> `sudo apt purge lxqt-globalkeys`], Won't this command purge the
<wxl> oh i guess that makes sense
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> straaange], Oops! The extension is . desktop
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> `sudo apt purge lxqt-globalkeys`], Won't this purge both the versions?
<wxl> no
<wxl> apt has no awareness of the one you compiled
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It says lubuntu-desktop lxqt-core will also be removed.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> those are metapackages
<wxl> they're not actually binaries of any kind
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No worries or should I install them again after I remove lxqt-globalkeys ?
<wxl> they are good to have though..
<wxl> but reinstalling them will mean lxqt-globalkeys gets reinstalled
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So should I press Y then ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let them be removed?
<wxl> i'll let you decide from the above information :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why you do this ? :(
<wxl> let's put it to you this way: lubuntu-desktop is ultimately what makes lubuntu lubuntu. it includes all the things lubuntu needs to be lubuntu. all of those things come in the form of packages. so when you install lubuntu-desktop, it says "install all these other packages." otherwise, it has no value.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Removed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now rebooting.
<wxl> now if you dist-upgrade or upgrade your version, one of the things that will happen is that if dependencies of a package have changed in such a way that packages need to be removed, they'll be removed. so if lubuntu-desktop once included package foobar, but then doesn't, it will be removed. if, on the other hand, you don't have the lubuntu-desktop package, you'll still have foobar. which could be 
<wxl> problematic.
<wxl> rebooting? what are you doing??? using windows?????????
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> rebooting? what are you doing??? using windows?????????], Nope. But I have noticed that simply logging out or logging back im doesn't apply changes made to the local config file of lxqt-globalkeys.
<wxl> when i did my test, i just killed the daemon and restarted it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> when i did my test, i just killed the daemon and restarted it], I will have to understand daemon first.
<wxl> a system service
<wxl> something running in the background
<wxl> clients interface with it
<wxl> for example, right now i'm connected to irc with an irc client. freenode is running the ircd (irc daemon) on their servers, to which the client can connect to
<wxl> in this case what we think of as the lxqt-globalkeys GUI is the client
<wxl> lxqt-globalkeysd is the daemon
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Understood.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So what are the commands to restart a daemon?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just put a conf file in /etc/xdg/xdg-lubuntu/lxqt/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Want to check if it works.
<wxl> pkill -f lxqt-globalkeysd
<wxl> then run `lxqt-globalkeysd` if it's in your path or just use the full path
<wxl> you mean xdg-Lubuntu?
<wxl> echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<wxl> those are your possible options
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you mean xdg-Lubuntu?], No. A folder named lxqt already exisis in /etc/xdg/xdg-lubuntu/
<wxl> xdg-*L*ubuntu not xdg-*l*ubuntu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> OH MY GOD!! wxl! Such a nerd you are. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You are right but.
<wxl> *nix is case sensitive
<wxl> don't be fooled by the laziness of windows
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> then run `lxqt-globalkeysd` if it's in your path or just use the full path], How do I know if it's in my path? $PATH?
<wxl> echo $PATH
<wxl> compare to the path of the binary
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Gotcha! But its not in the path.
<wxl> then you'll have to use the full path
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You mean "pfkill -f /usr/local/share/applications/lxqt-config-globalkeys.desktop" ?
<wxl> no
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But thats the path to config right?
<wxl> it's not pfkill it's pkill
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not to the lxqt-globalkeys.
<wxl> and you're not giving it a full path (that's what the -f is about) but a pattern to look for
<wxl> and you don't run the desktop (which is a text file) but the binary
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it's not pfkill it's pkill], Yup! I typed wrong here. I used pkill only in terminal.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and you don't run the desktop (which is a text file) but the binary], Where would that be?
<wxl> try `find / -type f -name lxqt-globalkeysd 2>/dev/null`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Got it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Its under /usr/local/bin/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay so command is "pkill -f /usr/local/bin/lxqt-globalkeysd" right? But it just ran without any output. How do I know it worked?
<wxl> that's not necessarily what was running
<wxl> don't use the full path
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay so pkill -f lxqt-globalkeysd ?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> then you can pgrep -f lxqt-globalkeysd. if you get nothing back, it's gone. you can ps aux | grep lxqt-globalkeysd to be sure
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! I xlosed it and ran lxqt-globalkeysd from terminal. It says [Notice] Started
<wxl> @aptghetto you have any idea what's going on with this? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/cant-install-lubuntu-19-04/177/7?u=wxl
<wxl> seems like efibootmgr is failing somehow
<wxl> @JyotiGomes did you get Lubuntu installed on that eMMC???
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I removed the local conf file and also the one from which previous one read(/etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf) and just added a globalkeyshortcuts.conf under /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/ but it doesn't read it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have many shortcuts defined in that file but none work.
<wxl> what do you mean none work?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have defined shortcuts like ctrl-alt-del, meta-d, meta-1, etc. In the conf file but when I press those combinations, they don't work. E.g: ctrl-alt-del doesn't open qps as it should.
<wxl> do ANY of the shortcuts work? can you open the GUI?
<wxl> can you confirm the daemon is running?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> can you confirm the daemon is running?], How to do that?
<wxl> well, qps for example
<wxl> also pgrep, ps aux, top, htop, tc.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Qps runs from gui.
<wxl> and?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not from shortcut key.
<wxl> totally
<wxl> but if you run qps it tells you all the processes that are running
<wxl> including things like daemons................................
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think wxl means make sure lxqt-globalkeysd is running
<wxl> that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I think wxl means make sure lxqt-globalkeysd is running], It is i guess. Anyways I started it from terminal by lxqt-globalkeysd.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But still shortcuts specified in the conf file placed in xdg-Lubuntu don't work.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Make sure with one of the previously mentioned methods
<lubot> <kc2bez> How did you start the daemon?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just ran "lxqt-globalkeysd" in terminal
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. It did indicate that it started right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<wxl> did you close that terminal window?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now, when I open shortcut settings from gui, it creates a conf file locally but that one is not a replica of what I placed under xdg-Lubuntu. And now shortcuts work as specified in the newly created local conf file.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> did you close that terminal window?], No.
<lubot> <kc2bez> hmm
<wxl> i wonder if it's not vestiges of the old version
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why do such weird things happen with me only !
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are not alone.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i wonder if it's not vestiges of the old version], You mean I might have built the older version! *Facepalms*
<lubot> <kc2bez> We all have our thing from time to time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do I check I have not built the older version?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [How do I go about packaging it? I mean adding lubuntu-grub-theme to it?], ^ wxl: side note: how do I add lubuntu-grub-theme to livecd-rootfs ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [We all have our thing from time to time.], But I seem to have high rate here. First that desktopswitch2 stuff and now this. 🤦🏻‍♂️ … Lite tho. We will find a cure! I am sure.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @aptghetto you have any idea what's going on with this? https://discourse. …], Yes, it seems that he can‘t write to the NVRAM.  It would be helpful to have also the output of` sudo parted -l; sudo efibootmgr -v.` … I can have a look tomorrow after work. … In the early days of UEFI the old entries were not cleaned properl
<lubot> y and there were no space left to add new entries. And he should check for firmware updates.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Yes, it seems that he can‘t write to the NVRAM.  It would be helpful to have als …], He might need to manually add nvram entries using uefi shell. My laptop has same problem. The nvram entries do not get updated by efibootmgr. But using uefi shell does the job.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @kc2bez can you take a look at phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1399 ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, @kc2bez can you take a look at phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1399 ?], Sure. On hardware not a VM right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Sure. On hardware not a VM right?], Yup!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can you check it now? Please? If it's possible for you.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Working on it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will be waiting for your results.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i spent all day yesterday fighting with it, not realizing i wasn't using the compiled version. you're truly not alone. but there's no way to "know" what your version is. the version number didn't change. you could potentially hash the binary and compare but that would require compiling again, so........ maybe you should just start over? XD
<wxl> i say this because it worked for both @kc2bez and myself
<wxl> so you saying it doesn't work.... is strange
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i spent all day yesterday fighting with it, not realizing …], Ugghhhhh!!! Okay. But how do I remove the compiled version?
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> you're married to this vm, huh?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so you saying it doesn't work.... is strange], Welcome to my life. XD
<wxl> the problem is i don't *know* where all the locations of all the files are
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you're married to this vm, huh?], No! I guess you want me to remove this whole vm and start again. Is it?
<wxl> you could try going back to your build folder and see if make uninstall does anything
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you could try going back to your build folder and see if make uninstall do …], Will try.
<wxl> for me most of my vms are disposable
<wxl> if things get weird, i just blow them away and start over
<wxl> more often than not, i test on fresh vms anyways
<wxl> i think you can `make -n install` to show what the build steps are and you could manually reverse them if `make uninstall` doesn't do the things
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> for me most of my vms are disposable], Me too. But it's kinda time-consuming sometimes and feels very mundane.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i think you can `make -n install` to show what the build steps are and you …], Noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [^ wxl: side note: how do I add lubuntu-grub-theme to livecd-rootfs ?], Meanwhile.. wxl:
<wxl> re: vms i just do it in the background so i don't really notice
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i think you can `make -n install` to show what the build steps are and you …], Woah! There are many steps. I will just blow the vm and start again.
<wxl> re: grub, are we at the point where we can't make it any better and it's 100% ready?
<wxl> make uninstall didn't work?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Imo. We are.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: that EFI issue, since you have some experience with it, would you want to follow up with it if @aptghetto's suggestions that i included don't do the trick?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes did you get Lubuntu installed on that eMMC???], Yes, of course 😊
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: that EFI issue, since you have some experience with i …], Sure.
<wxl> @JyotiGomes good. we have a fellow on the Discourse trying to install on one of them and he had it automounted, too, but that didn't solve the problem. I guess that further confirms our suspicions that this is a UEFI issue of some kind
<wxl> @aptghetto @The_LoudSpeaker that fellow replied with the parted/efibootmgr info
<wxl> would we also need the GUIDs to decipher that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @aptghetto @The_LoudSpeaker that fellow replied with the parted/efibootmgr …], Yup! Just saw. But doesn't seem like an nvram entry problem. One way to verify is to use refind usb and boot lubuntu using that and not grub. I will comment the steps there.
<wxl> thx
<wxl> non-native english speaker fwiw
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [@JyotiGomes you could test it also to "play" with CPP Compile], Still learning. But in a high speed :-)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No one replied yet on the wallpaper contest thread. :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> !patience
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-11
<kc2bez> wxl: should xdg-email open both Firefox and Trojita?
<wxl> uhhhhhhh
<wxl> i've never used xdg-email
<kc2bez> It would be the way to call the default email client  no?
<wxl> good question
<wxl> i'm suprirsed alternatives doesn't have something for this
<wxl> mailx???? no can't be
<kc2bez> That regurgitates `sudo apt install mailutils`
<wxl> yeah that's `mail`
<kc2bez> Same for both it seems
<wxl> seems to have something to do with the DE perhaps
<wxl> or maybe need to set it through xdg-mime
<wxl> please consult the sh manual
<wxl> oh jeez we have thunderbird set
<wxl> if xdg-mime is not set, but we're using Lubuntu, it uses sylpheed aigh
<wxl> you found it broken go fix it XD
<wxl> oh wait i was looking at an old one
<wxl> LXQt is now in there
<wxl> LXDE|Lubuntu)
<wxl>   DE=lxde;
<wxl> we should probably fix that
<kc2bez> XD
<kc2bez> Ack
<kc2bez> :)
<wxl> lxqt is supposed to use open_generic
<wxl> which checks xdg-mime (it's set to thunderbird for us)
<kc2bez> It isn't my fault :) I was testing these shortcuts. I was thinking instead of calling specific programs we should call the default ones. 
<wxl> it doesn't really check if thunderbird is installed............
<kc2bez> Worms. Can open. 
<wxl> and then it seems to try to run it thruogh xdg-open to see if it gets the right thing? weird. and then uses the browser.
<wxl> it seems that it will try to do both
<wxl> so the answer to your question: yes, it should
<wxl> why it calls trojita, though, i find shocking
<wxl> fix: add trojita as x-scheme-handler/mailto in mimeapps.list
<wxl> ours is in $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS as expected
<wxl> if you want to see it in person: `xdg-mime default trojita.desktop x-scheme-handler/mailto`
<wxl> that was an oversight
<wxl> OOOPS
<kc2bez> You beat me by moments
<wxl> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm might want to see if anything obvious is missing from that file
<wxl> and now i'm giong home XD
<kc2bez> I will add it to my TODO
<kc2bez> Safe travels. 
<kc2bez> Thanks for looking into it with me
<wxl> np :)
<wxl> thank you btw :)
<kc2bez> Happy to help. 
<kc2bez> I need to hit the hay earlier tonight so I look further tomorrow. 
<kc2bez> *I'll
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1402
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker [He might need to manually add nvram entries using uefi shell. My laptop has same …], I know that Acer has a special implementation of Secure Boot, but they don‘t give Input/Output Errors. … You have to manually add Grub to the trusted files. There is no need to change the boot loader.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1404
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @aptghetto @The_LoudSpeaker that fellow replied with the parted/efibootmgr …], He solved the issue with a firmware update.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [He solved the issue with a firmware update.], Noice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> fix: add trojita as x-scheme-handler/mailto in mimeapps.list], I will dig it up. Didn't knew about mailto when I fixed T3.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [I know that Acer has a special implementation of Secure Boot, but they don‘t giv …], Yup! They don't give any errors but my system already trusts grub, only thing being, the nvram entry created by efibootmgr doesn't stay after shutdown, it becomes "unknown" as seen from next boot using Refind. So I add it manua
<lubot> lly using UEFI shell. … Lite tho. That guys problem is sorted so it's fine.
<wxl[m]> Where did you see the problem is solved?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Where did you see the problem is solved?], @aptghetto  said na ki he solved it with a firmware update.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> "he" implies that guy not aptghetto.
<wxl[m]> No i get that but I just don't see anything on the forum post about it being solved
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> No i get that but I just don't see anything on the forum post about it …], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ @aptghetto
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Where did you see the problem is solved?], It is written in the post (edited) after you asked for parted and efibootmgr
<lubot> <aptghetto> (Photo, 904x1280) https://i.imgur.com/OncIAP3.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<wxl[m]> Closed thanks 😊
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 any luck finding insta credentials?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not quite yet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f429c7e057a: Add OK button on update via discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f429c7e057a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f220683635a: Add update auth screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f220683635a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5c0d341966e: Add calendar widget to panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5c0d341966e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL470ba8a93845: Add start of change volume settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL470ba8a93845
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0911198e2b2e: Add change audio device] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0911198e2b2e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> has there been a breeeze icon update? some icons in the menu changed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone remembers hwo to solve the delete key doesn't send to trash in pcmanfm-qt issue?
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [has there been a breeeze icon update? some icons in the menu changed], No
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bah, sorry I forgot we use papirus
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and yes, there was an update
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in papirus
<lubot> <HMollerCl> applications-multimedia and applications-graphics
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95cd62e5c3d9: Add mute on middle click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95cd62e5c3d9
<lubot> . . was added by: . .
<lubot> <. .> @. . [<reply to image>], Hello, a question for professionals. Can I install Lubuntu on a file system other than Ext2? … I want to install on F2FS, for the sake of the least load on the HDD, and to avoid unnecessary journaling. What should I do - try to compile my own kernel?
<wxl> wrong channel
<wxl> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<kc2bez> Meeting?
<lubot> <teward001> thought meetings were moved to a different day
<kc2bez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> no
<wxl> let's get it going
<wxl> we talked about that but it never got there
<wxl> go make a doodle poll
<wxl> i'll leave the need to charge to change the meeting time to the people that need to change it
<wxl> meanwhile
<wxl> !standup
 * wxl kicks the bot
<kc2bez> :(
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lubot> <teward001> *kicks wxl*
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you too
<kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <teward001> *spits at wxl for no reason*
<lubot> <teward001> mind if I go first since i have a date within the next 30 minutes?
<lynorian> \o just got back from store sorry no paste ready
<wxl> sure teward
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm only a couple of minutes here
<lubot> <teward001> Infra: … * Ongoing work on email integration … * Continuing rollout of internal cert authority and resolving headaches related to DNS resolution. … * Still working on figuring out Docker backups, but that's its own chaos.
<lubot> <teward001> </done>
<wxl> thx @teward001 loving my solved plugin
<wxl> @HMollerCl go
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I created new logo and new opd template and uploaded to current in oldart repo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the ubuconla webpage now has our new logo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<wxl> ok who wants next? Dan?
<kc2bez> Sure thing.
<kc2bez> Wallpaper contest -
<kc2bez> Posted on discourse https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lubuntu-wallpaper-contest-for-eoan-ermine/164
<kc2bez> Blogged - tooted - tweeted - announced on Telegram
<kc2bez> calamares-settings-ubuntu
<kc2bez> Submitted a change so Calamares starts in full-screen mode
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Resolved] Make Calamares work well with smaller screens: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T25
<kc2bez> Testing
<kc2bez> Shortcuts and globalkeys
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<kc2bez> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/123
<ubot93> Pull 123 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "daemon: Use XDG hierarchy if no config file given on command line" [Open]
<kc2bez> Grub theme
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<kc2bez> That is all I have at this time.
<lubot> <teward001> oh i have one thing to add from this past week
<wxl> great
<wxl> thanks as always dan
<wxl> go @teward 
<lubot> <teward001> Cala: CVEs opened on Cala issues, upstream released fixes, no ETA on Lubuntu inclusion available.
<wxl> riiiight
<lubot> <teward001> *glares at @tsimonq2, then disappears into the shadows*
<wxl> @lynorian: me or you?
<lynorian> wxl still working on it
<wxl> ok me then
<wxl> big spew so i might chunk this out
<wxl>  * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * Marked a bug about Calamares and mmcblk devices as invalid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1835679
<wxl>    * Commented on the bug about nm-tray https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nm-tray/+bug/1782579/comments/4
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Helped out Raman with keyboard shortcuts https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<wxl>    * Commented on GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR bug https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85
<wxl>    * Commented on the marketing task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] help create marketing team and basic sop: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1835679 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Calamares don't offer a partitioning scheme on mmcblk devices" [Undecided, Invalid]
<wxl>    * Made a task to explore weird things in our packageset https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89
<wxl>    * Made a comment on the nm-tray editor fix to add network-manager-gnome as a recommend to the package https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING1bc4f5406954093d6967a9482aea74b4338981ab#8902
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1782579 in nm-tray (Ubuntu) "nm-tray is missing a native Qt UI for editing connections" [Medium, Triaged]
<wxl>  * COMMITS
<wxl>    * Reviewed Raman's shortcut patch for lxqt-globalkeys https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18
<wxl>    * Reviewed Raman's change to the Openbox keybindings https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17
<wxl>    * Sponsored final change to make nm-connection-editor the default in nm-tray https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nm-tray/0.4.1-0ubuntu2
<wxl>    * Sponsored fix for Calamares on small screens https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/1:19.10.3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Edited shortcuts so that they don't interfere with openbox key bindings.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Edited Shortcuts.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17
<wxl>  * INFRASTRUCTURE
<wxl>    * Went through support issues on Discourse and applied the "Solved" plugin where applicable.
<wxl>    * Made an Offtopic category on Discourse
<wxl>    * Updated the packaging guide to make clear how to do tagging https://phab.lubuntu.me/phriction/diff/14/?l=3&r=4
<wxl>    * Updated the packaging tutorial with tagging info, too https://phab.lubuntu.me/phriction/diff/12/?l=15&r=16
<wxl>  * UPSTREAM
<wxl>    * Commented on old bug to respect XDG in lxqt-globalkeys https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/60#issuecomment-508867374
<wxl>    * Tested fix for XDG respect in lxqt-globalkeys https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/123#issuecomment-509898253
<wxl>  * TODO
<wxl>    * Write article on LXQt v LXDE.
<wxl>    * Write an upstream bug re: window sizes 
<ubot93> Pull 60 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "WIP: move shortcuts config fom /etc/xdg/lxqt to /usr/share/lxqt" [Open]
<wxl>    * Write an upstream bug re: lxqt-globalkeys' conf magic numbers.
<wxl>    * Write an upstream bug re: weirdness with lxqt-globalkeys' conf writing and reading.
<wxl>    * Write an upstream bug re: restart handling in lxqt-globalkeys.
<ubot93> Pull 123 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "daemon: Use XDG hierarchy if no config file given on command line" [Open]
<wxl>    * Make a SRU for usb-creator-kde stretching back to xenial through disco: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix usb-creator-kde: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl>    * Triage bugs that were likely missed due to missing descriptions.
<wxl>    * Start on upstream pcmanfm-qt help docs.
<wxl>    * Look into brightness/backlight stuff that Chris tested: bug 1829641 (and otherwise catch up on triage— help appreciated/let's chat)
<ubot93> Error: I don't have a bugtracker .
<kc2bez> Did you break it wxl? ^
<wxl> hah no
<kc2bez> :)
<wxl> Unit193 says it's working fine, but i think it's broke
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you too], \0
<wxl> go raman
<kc2bez> Awesome as always wxl
 * guiverc3 thinks wxl just overloaded bot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So here it goes:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> !. Finished grub theme.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 2. working on shortcut keys.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> D17 ready to land
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys. I cloned Lugito on my github and documented goals on what needs to be done to add more logging. Id like to book some time with Simon to help get it done. That's it for me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> waiting for lxqt-globalkeys. whether xdg or not xdg. will proceed with D18 according to that.
<wxl[m]> I waiting for everything to get sorted before pushing any piece of the shortcut change. That means we need the xdg support in globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> To Do: … add mailto: trojita to mimeapps.list … lookup on the long pending xscreensavertask
<wxl[m]> Yay on screensaver!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> volunteered to look after instagram handle. waiting for credentials from simon
<wxl[m]> Doing great Raman
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> that's it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Doing great Raman], Thanks!
<lynorian> wxl[m]: wasn't that one of the earlierst problems that put off the switch with how we had configuration file directories at first then again this is memory from years ago so I could be wrong
<lynorian> My turn?
<wxl[m]> Thanks Samuel and don't forget to email Simon if you want his attention.
<wxl[m]> Yes lyn on both counts!
<lynorian> context menu for tabs now has screenshots
<lynorian> other ways that cut/copy/paste to firefox
<lynorian> changing session(tab) names in qterminal
<lynorian> add links to appendix B
<lynorian> make unmounting swap way more obvious thanks jyoti and wxl
<lynorian> other ways to reload page
<lynorian> screenshots for saving files in libreoffice
<lynorian> toggle menuebar /hid toolbar in trojita
<lynorian> updated a featherpad screenshots and added a screenshot for the sidebar 
<lynorian> Go to firslt last tab in featherpad
<lynorian> note on scrolling in qterminal
<lynorian> that is all from me for this week
<kc2bez> That is fantastic lynorian
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Master of Manual for a reason. :)
<wxl> awesome lyn
<wxl> s/Master/Mistress/ :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<wxl> anyone/anything else?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 remaining I guess?
<wxl> oh he never shows up
<wxl> good job everyone
<wxl> i really feel like we're making some serious progress recently
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you too. :)
<wxl> i really appreciate everyone's efforts
<kc2bez> Thanks to you as well wxl
<kc2bez> guiverc was instrumental in getting the wallpaper contest off the ground too even though he didn't chime in here ^ :)
<wxl> guiverc is always helping
<kc2bez> Indeed.
<guiverc> (and never has anything much to say)
<wxl> @lynorian: an idea for manual: add a bit on how to add a shortcut for an application on the desktop
<wxl> apparently a synonym for "editing" is "edition" https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man1/desktop-file-edit.1.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd37774e25872: Add other way to fully quit noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd37774e25872
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL469691c1377f: Add show on middle click checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL469691c1377f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe52fb5e3231: Add lxqt-panel over 100% checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe52fb5e3231
<lubot> <N0um3n0> is https://translate.lubuntu.me working???
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL61f7aeb23839: Add lxqt-panel always notify] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL61f7aeb23839
<lubot> <lynorian> @N0um3n0 I don't think so
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @lynorian [@N0um3n0 I don't think so], ok, thanks ... ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7389200ac853: Add lxqt-panel checkbox for always notify volume changes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7389200ac853
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL444a4e4cdd48: Add volume adjust step] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL444a4e4cdd48
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: falkon just crushed, I run ubuntu-bug
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ubuntu-bug falkon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> taht's the way to do it?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> please link me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: not sure it helps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/falkon/+bug/1836281
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T64: fix fcitx packages] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T64#1406
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc007b0da777e: Add other way to select all text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc007b0da777e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: since there will be a new release for nm-tray, does it worth to to merge 0.42 from debian/sid or is better to wait?
<wxl> @HMollerCl i think @tsimonq2 has a plan there
<wxl> that's why we've been changing the config in the package.. normally that's a no-no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in believe in some languages is yes, no. Yes to what you said, no to nm-tray.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! Can someone put at https://lubuntu.me/links/ a link of our Telegram Russian group (https://t.me/Lubuntu_Ru) with this image ? The image has a very low resolution but this does not have much importance because the image on the site is very small and nobody will notice the low resolution.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> While you're at it, where's the Portuguese logo set?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can add that as well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can also work on bridging the channels to IRC, for more visibility
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So #lubuntu-pt and #lubuntu-ru?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> The Logo for the Portuguese group also has a very bad resolution (I did not find the original gray image used in our links page) but it can also be used as it is because the image will be very small and the low resolution will not be noticed.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [So #lubuntu-pt and #lubuntu-ru?], fine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [The Logo for the Portuguese group also has a very bad resolution (I did not find …], The original images are in the SVG repo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Currently only Lubuntu Members have access for reasons
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, it's fine if PNGs are made of them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If I could get that again though, that would be great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [fine], Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> In the Links page, under the logos you can write in the original languages (as it happens with the logo of the Spanish group). The new ones would be "Português" (with a caret) and "Русский"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok :)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I put several flags in the icon of the Portuguese group because Brazilians and others would not like to see only the Portuguese flag. In the icon of the Russian group I only wrote "RU" because not all Russians accept the current flag as the only true flag for Russia (there was a flag change after the end of the Soviet Union, not on
<lubot> ly a change of the red flag of the USSR but also and specifically a change of the old flag of the Republic Russian in the USSR)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I put several flags in the icon of the Portuguese group because Brazilians and others would not like to see only the Portuguese flag. In the icon of the Russian group I only wrote "RU" because not all Russians accept the current flag as the only flag (there was a flag change after the end of the Soviet Union.Not only change of USSR
<lubot>  flag but also and specifically the old flag of the Russian Republic within the USSR). And we have to be as consensual as possible.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [The original images are in the SVG repo], May you send me the link, to easly find this repo?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [I put several flags in the icon of the Portuguese group because Brazilians and o …], Understood
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [May you send me the link, to easly find this repo?], https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/oldart/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes we might need your French knowledge
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [@JyotiGomes we might need your French knowledge], 👍
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/oldart/], I got the svg file. I will send you the new icons today or tomorrow. If it is easy, you may put already the link for Portugues and Russian groups with the old ones that i sent... and tomorrow just change the icons 😊
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [I got the svg file. I will send you the new icons today or tomorrow. If it is ea …], Thank you!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> This is a png made with the original svg file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> For Portuguese group, we cant use just the letters "PT" because there is a political party in Brasil with these initials 😊
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Jeez, the last thing we want is to get political around here :)
<lubot> <teward001> *drops flashbangs in to dispell the politics*
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JyotiGomes [For Portuguese group, we can't use just the letters "PT" because there is a poli …], The Unicode country code for your state is pt_BR though
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [Jeez, the last thing we want is to get political around here :)], +1
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @UniversalSuperBox [The Unicode country code for your state is pt_BR though], Yes. But now if we use only the two isolated letters in a logo and with capital letters can acquire political connotations.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [*drops flashbangs in to dispell the politics*], I'd prefer a molly.
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [I'd prefer a molly.], this can be arranged.  but @tsimonq2 stole my antimatter so I cant' replicate one sorry
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> See if we can use any of these icons
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *has a bag full of Molotov cocktails*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *parcels a few to @teward001 *
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from this review https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/lubuntu-disco.html I've always wonder me how could we make this "Samba credentials were not saved, even though I had selected to keep them forever. It just kept asking me, again and again. " work
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I deleted the previous pngs (with the Telegram_Ru icon) because after sending it I saw that the png were saved with low dpi. I now send in svg but it should be opened in Inkscape because LXImage-Qt is not showing all layers of the image, I do not know the reason.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hope everyone had a decent week.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45266b91c83e: Add changing external mixer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45266b91c83e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcfc590a06a71: Move volume to own paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcfc590a06a71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6bc1d6a42f0: Add lxqt-panel volume pref] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6bc1d6a42f0
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez did you have an ETA on updating Cala in Eoan
<lubot> <teward001> or do you need someone to JFDI with the uploads
<lubot> <kc2bez> It will need to be sponsored, yes. I can do my part for eoan tonight.
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez once you have a usable package let me know, I'll sponsor it up
<lubot> <teward001> unless Simon gets to it first :P
<lubot> <teward001> I hear you're the Cala person now though :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will have something shortly.
<lubot> <kc2bez> For eoan is the idea to run it through a regular update and not a security update?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I guess another way put, are there security updates for a development release?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 ^
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez during dev release a straight upload is sufficent to apply a security update
<lubot> <teward001> the -security pocket doesn't exist until post-release
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez so as soon as the package is confirmed tested and 'working as intended' we can upload and quote the security bug as the reason in the changelog, but we don't have to go through the Security team to get it uploaded
<kc2bez> Thanks @teward001
<kc2bez> I was thinking the same but I wanted to verify.
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez yeah i can state from experience it's as simple as uploading to Eoan
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-13
<kc2bez> @teward001 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Package calamares for new upstream release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D21
<wxl> only two changes? https://phab.lubuntu.me/D21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Package calamares for new upstream release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D21
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes?
<wxl> i'm confused
<lubot> <kc2bez> I guess I am too.
<lubot> * teward001 was pinged somewhere
<lubot> <teward001> hmm
<lubot> <teward001> i wonder...
<lubot> <teward001> hmmmmmmmm
<lubot> <teward001> i should ask rbasak to put cala into git-ubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> would let me have all sorts of fun with gbp
<teward> @tsimonq2 is the repository configured to track Cala tarballs, or do you pull that automatically with CI?
<teward> 'cause failing all else I'm tempted to get this into git-ubuntu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGfaec7ee9c2f8: sync with eoan archive] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGfaec7ee9c2f8
<apt-ghetto> TJ-: Do you have an idea, why I end in a grub rescue shell, when I enter the wrong passphrase?
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: Yes
<apt-ghetto> Is it possible to drop into the grub rescue shell after the third failed attempt?
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: if you've encrypted GRUB's /boot then once you fail the cryptomount command it can't do anything but end up in the rescue shell
<apt-ghetto> So it is part of Grub? And can't be configured otherwise?
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: You sound to be confused as to how full disk encryption works
<apt-ghetto> I am confused, that there is only one trial to enter the passphrase
<TJ-> "it depends"
<TJ-> there are 2 wys FDE is usually done, neither of which is truly FDE :)
<TJ-> one is "almost" and the other is "excluding GRUB linux kernel and initrd.img"
<apt-ghetto> I have FDE with an unencrypted /boot and there it is possible to fail
<apt-ghetto> without ending in the grub rescue shell
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: maybe the intro to my wiki article on FDE will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<apt-ghetto> Thanks, I will read it in the next few days
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: when only the root file-system is LUKS encrypted, and therefore /boot/ is a separate, unencrypted, file-system, the LUKS unlock is done by cryptsetup tooling in initrd.img, which of course is running as shell scripts
<apt-ghetto> That's clear, but I am/was expecting the same behaviour also in Grub
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: but when /boot/ is also encrypted then GRUB's cryptdisk module and various gcry_* cipher/hash modules are built-in to GRUB's core image so that as soon as core image is executed it tries to unlock the LUKS volume. if it cannot then it drops to the GRUB rescue shell, which is the only thing available in core image
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: there is no scripting available in core image by default
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: so, if you mis-type the passphrase you have to manually issue the command to try again e.g. "cryptomount (hd0,gpt2)
<TJ->  hmmm, where did those parenthesis come from? "cryptomount hd0,gpt2"
<apt-ghetto> And after that I have to enter "insmod normal" and "normal" to boot the system?
<TJ-> Yes
<apt-ghetto> TJ-: Thank you, you helped me a lot
<apt-ghetto> Now I have only one other problem: That the passphrase during installation is not the same, when entering it at boot, due to different keyboard layouts
<TJ-> That is always an issue for non US locales. I generally recommend using only the ASCII set for one pass-phrase then add another pass-phrase with your natural locale language as well
<TJ-> then for GRUB you can use the ASCII version but if you prefer, the local language for other times. I prefer using key files though which avoids that entirely
<apt-ghetto> You have your keyfile on a USB stick?
<TJ-> I have some systems using a key-file on USB, and others using a Yubikey
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55859cd9686e: Fix openbox wiki link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55859cd9686e
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you going to test this? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/pull/123#issuecomment-509898253
<ubot93> Pull 123 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "daemon: Use XDG hierarchy if no config file given on command line" [Open]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4c444571fe26: Add pressing tab key twice] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4c444571fe26
<lubot> <RikMills> Qt 5.12.4 is in!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-14
<wxl> guiverc: you might see me go through some old bugs in lubuntu-meta. don't sweat it
<wxl> guiverc: if you're bored, go look for old ones that aren't relevant anymore!
<guiverc> i'd just started looking for 'easy' ones (which would include old!)
<wxl> i'd sort by number and start with the oldest ones. those should be WAY easy
<teward> "This is no longer valid.  [close]"  :P
<guiverc> no idea how to 'sort'; i'm crap with browsers; but i've already invalidated some, mostly though incomplete (old untouched bug message)
<wxl> let me get you what you need
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bugs?orderby=id&start=0
<wxl> hahahahah Lubuntu - ICQ for Linux does not work
<kc2bez> "UhOh" LoL
<kc2bez> I last used ICQ 20 years ago :D
<kc2bez> Still remember the notification sound.
<guiverc> THANK YOU wxl !   
<wxl> np :)
<wxl> thanks for the help
<wxl> anyone else that wants to jump in feel free
<wxl> btw i have a reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally easy sru if someone wants to do it
<wxl> here 'tis https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1812594
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1812594 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04 mistakenly sets the default lock problem to lxlock instead of light-locker" [Low, Triaged]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
<guiverc> wxl i'm not touching any i've queries about, eg. wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/726007 should probably be incomplete & please re-test on supported .. but i've skipped
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 726007 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Replace xscreensaver by a mechanism with xlock + *-power-manager" [Wishlist, Confirmed]
<wxl> won't fixed it :)
<guiverc> i can look at reaaaaaa.. later if not grabbed.... i'm best at single things (can't juggle, not even two balls)
<lubot> <teward001> "wishlist" is easy to won'tfix 😔
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question, is it possible to use kio-gdrive in lubuntu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what would it need?
<wxl> @HMollerCl dunno. i'd try installing it!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I installed it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but couldn't make it run
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://community.kde.org/KIO_GDrive
<lubot> <HMollerCl> kioclient5 exec gdrive:/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> gave me an error file not found /
<wxl> what about just gdrive: ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's not in ubuntu repo, I was searching for soemthing that was
<wxl> no i mean `kioclient5 exec grive:`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then the error was the same but without /
<wxl> yeah i don't know. maybe track down support from them
<wxl> what about in the network section of pcmanfm?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't appear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only "windows network"
<guiverc> Lubuntu doesn't support PPC anymore do we?
<wxl> nope
<guiverc> thanks wxl, just foudn 4x ppc bugs..
<wxl> woohoo!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> This is awfull... https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/intent-to-provide-chromium-as-a-snap-only/5987
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl this has been on the radar for a while now
<lubot> <teward001> it's what blocked httpd for a few days
<wxl> what? how? why?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl23 wxl: should read it
<lubot> <teward001> in short:
<lubot> <teward001> easier to update the snap than push repo packages with SRU, etc.
<wxl> oh i get that, but i'm wondering about why it blocked httpd
<lubot> <teward001> unrelated, i'm hungry back later
<lubot> <teward001> oh
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: that's because kopano-webapp relies on chromium and selenium for its tests
<lubot> <teward001> kopano-webapp triggers its tests for any package providing httpd
<lubot> <teward001> so APache, Lighttpd, NGINX were all impacted
<wxl> jeez
<lubot> <teward001> but we got the test badtested while it was dug into
<lubot> <teward001> thank you for me being a persistent SOB 😛
<lubot> <teward001> was how the chromium snap and stuff handled things different from packaged
<lubot> <teward001> and isolation and stuff with snap isolations
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: so it wasn't a direct impact, it was just how autopkgtests work
<wxl> ic
<wxl> guiverc: unfortunately kfontview is part of plasma-desktop :/
<guiverc> wxl - i'll look more later at fonts, & more old-bugs - taking rest awhile (eyes & mouse-hand)
<guiverc> :(  explains why I couldn't run it (but found heaps on kde sites about it)
<guiverc> i'll look for somethign else later ; prompt me if I forget
<wxl> i really wish they could pull out some of the pieces of plasma out. it really doesn't need to be that way
<wxl> !info fontmanager.app
<ubot93> fontmanager.app (0.1-1build3, eoan): Font manager for GNUstep. In component universe, is optional. Built by fontmanager.app. Size 56 kB / 350 kB
<wxl> XD
<wxl> !info fontypython | guiverc
<ubot93> guiverc: fontypython (0.5-1, eoan): Find, view and manage font files of all kinds. In component universe, is optional. Built by fontypython. Size 180 kB / 830 kB
<wxl> it' wxWidgets but looks like it would do the trick
<wxl> ooooh python2 though
<wxl> nevermind
<guiverc> python2 still has some life https://pythonclock.org/ :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Traceback (most recent call last): …   File "/usr/bin/dput", line 11, in <module> …     load_entry_point('dput===1.0.3ubuntu1', 'console_scripts', 'execute-dput')() …   File "/usr/share/dput/dput/dput.py", line 1032, in main …     config, check_only, check_version, unsigned_upload, debug) …   File "/usr/share/dput/dput/dput.py", lin
<lubot> e 450, in verify_files …     % (distribution, host)) … dput.helper.dputhelper.DputUploadFatalException: Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ppa not allowed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when trying to dput. Any ideas?
<lubot> <teward001> you can't dput with UNRELEASED
<lubot> <teward001> where're you uploading to @HMollerCl
<lubot> <teward001> if it's a PPA, you have to change UNRELEASED -> an actual codename
<lubot> <HMollerCl> a ppa I created
<lubot> <teward001> use the target release
<lubot> <teward001> eoan, for example, for current devel
<lubot> <teward001> then `debuild -S` the package
<lubot> <teward001> then change your changelog back to UNRELEASED for git and such
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't knew that
<lubot> <teward001> now you do 😛
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so, here is the lubuntu-update -notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ppa:hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pelase test it.
<wxl> ooo
<wxl> link please
<wxl> uhh i think we broke launchpad guiverc XD
<guiverc> fyi:  i've got up to 14.04, but now getting launchpad errs (I've broken it; or maybe it thinks I'm a scammer - anyway it's an excuse for me to stop!)
<wxl> hah see! me too!
<wxl> i thought we'd actually catch up to one another too
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: you broke it lol
<guiverc> alas none of us are local to it; we can't give kick
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: ppa:hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://launchpad.net/~hmollercl/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-update-notifier
<guiverc> birdfont; gtk+ written in vala; no better than gnome's I suspect
<guiverc> font: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/fontmanager.app - what's this, an appimage?
<guiverc> fontmanager ^ is  gtk according to github anyway
<guiverc> wxl, i guess i got to the 'middle' - i just got to one closed 2 hours ago by you..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [ppa:hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier], Waaaw!!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL825de7add175: Add how to enable/disable an output] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL825de7add175
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc5bc9d3341a: Add pavucontrol volume config] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc5bc9d3341a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1418
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL59d26daff04c: Add locale numbers dropdown menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL59d26daff04c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1419
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1420
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe6881b2d9513: Add change of time format by advanced] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe6881b2d9513
<wxl> @lynorian: is this still affecting you in e.g. bionic? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1436509
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1436509 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (Ubuntu) "cursor not visible but mouse moves on first login after install" [High, New]
<lynorian> wxl that machine is broken that motherboard died I don't think I reprodcued on toehr hardware
<wxl> ok thx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6df2e7dd135d: Add currency format changing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6df2e7dd135d
<wxl> @HMollerCl best way to test this?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ec4412cf82f: Add locale measurment units drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ec4412cf82f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d3f3a34aa82: Add lock button to change channels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d3f3a34aa82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83d916abf7b2: Add changing volume of each channel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83d916abf7b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6749d685db1c: Add mute input devices] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6749d685db1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2cfbf9e2a572: Add back to one volume bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2cfbf9e2a572
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbfbe5543df8: Add latency offset] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbfbe5543df8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL373cb82aa7b6: Descirbe changing channels better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL373cb82aa7b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc60faf6a0d1e: Add profile example] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc60faf6a0d1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL040d748c6fd9: Add back to one slider] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL040d748c6fd9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a7831b7cd1b: Add better screenshots with multiple outputs to output devices tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a7831b7cd1b
<lynorian> oh wow pavucontrol-qt has way more hidden options when you have multiple sound outputs
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think there was a recent update.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95018b5a881a: Add change whcih output for which application] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95018b5a881a
<lynorian> on 19.04?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Now that you mention it, it might have been 19.10.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl best way to test this?], Install in eoan and wait till an update pops
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In eoan because it has more updates
<wxl> @HMollerCl will apt update trigger it?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I logged out and logged back in and that triggered it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl will apt update trigger it?], If you install it yes
<wxl> huh, i can't get it to go for some reason
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It has a bash script that runs every 1 hour and check if it's an update
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Did you restart.?
<wxl> didn't recognize that as a necessity
<wxl> that's why i asked :)
<wxl> it worked!
<wxl> good job @HMollerCl!
<wxl> as a suggestion: add an option to list packages available to upgrade before upgrading
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/583/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/510/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/117/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/124/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/117/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/117/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/554/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/554/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/534/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/534/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/554/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/511/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/339/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/339/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/118/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/535/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/361/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/535/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/555/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/555/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/535/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/555/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/110/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/512/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/361/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/118/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/340/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/512/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/361/
<wxl> i found a cpp manual viewer https://github.com/patrickf2000/CppEditor XD
<kc2bez> We should add an alias for `man` XD
<kc2bez> wxl do you have access to restart lubot?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL27b5441fc7a6: Update firefox prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL27b5441fc7a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6efc08d1aa04: Update fcitx version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6efc08d1aa04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b938f4d7d60: USe Fcitx instead of this] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b938f4d7d60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b972ffe832a: Add selecting skin in fcitx] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b972ffe832a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/584/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/586/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/334/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-08
<lubot> <teward001> THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM.  THIS IS ONLY A TEST.
<teward> THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM.  THIS IS ONLY A TEST.
<lubot> <teward001> WELL... it's working...
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez
<kc2bez> Noice
<kc2bez> Miracle worker
<teward> well
<teward> not yet
<teward> it's running manually at the moment
<teward> i'm dumping it into a screen session for now
<teward> give it a minute and we'll see if it behaves
<lubot> <teward001> ... or maybe it's just working?
<teward> \o/
<kc2bez> amazing
<lubot> <Daksh> @HMollerCl [that's strange, I don't see why lubuntu should be different than same ubunt, xub …], Not anything like problems but some app which gets glitch on lububtu but not on others
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Daksh [Not anything like problems but some app which gets glitch on lububtu but not on …], might be because of compition.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *composition
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @teward001 [THIS IS A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM.  THIS IS ONLY A TEST.], whats this for
<lubot> <teward001> @ItzSwirlz [whats this for], IRC-Telegram bridge
<lubot> <teward001> random filler text
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez of the Lubuntu Council pulled some strings to get me looking at it to fix it
<lubot> <teward001> (yes the Lubuntu Council gives me cash via my LLC to manage things as a third party admin :P)
<lubot> <teward001> tested bidirectionally :P
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-09
<lubot> <Daksh> So will groovy come with lxqt 0.15.0 coz I didn't got upgraded in 20.04
<guiverc> @Daksh, not sure you'll get this, but groovy already has 0.15.0 (LXQt), Qt 5.14.2
<guiverc> thanks @teward :)
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-10
<lubot> <teward001> *was poked eons ago*
<lubot> <teward001> ah okay it was testing and making sure the bridge worked cool cool
<lubot> <teward001> *returns to the shadows*
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9c12aa1f1ed: Add comment meant description last comit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9c12aa1f1ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d20bcc920b5: Add new input version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d20bcc920b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7038a5261ca3: Add configure current input method] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7038a5261ca3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84a85c9247b5: Add Only show current language] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84a85c9247b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe98e06cbba84: Add - button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe98e06cbba84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83757d093b8d: Add window popping up] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83757d093b8d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe06754590c35: Add summary of appearnce tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe06754590c35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae3cd965b3bd: Add + button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae3cd965b3bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65117e400dcf: Add move up in order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65117e400dcf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c60563f042b: Add downward pointing arrow button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c60563f042b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1904dc1449e0: Update discover version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1904dc1449e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4bb54bdc28e: Add use system tray icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4bb54bdc28e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec89fa6b9aaa: Add keyboard button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec89fa6b9aaa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL686122dbe4b8: Add font size and font field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL686122dbe4b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0432506a47c: Add Menu Font field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0432506a47c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Webhook 1 IRC Notifications] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9c12aa1f1ed: Add comment meant description last comit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9c12aa1f1ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe11f53869c3b: Remove manual complacted way of desktop file and add new option] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe11f53869c3b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b6542b155be: Add comment field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b6542b155be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA96c39635f463: Update SDDM and Calamares for move to Launchpad.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA96c39635f463
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/589/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_sddm/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/590/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING89a122c2e595: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING89a122c2e595
<tsimonq2> I love seeing actual regressions caught by the CI.
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/commit/d83daf8f18e4f2c2a70b0c9d1b68558bdc852a81
<ubot93> Commit d83daf8 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Fix mismatch in lang code from filename. (#1159)"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/396/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/597/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/397/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> R A C E  S T A T U S
<lubot> <tsimonq2> haha race go brr
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [haha race go brr], BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ok sry
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> yay nothings failing for once
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> simon finally did something good-
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [simon finally did something good-], unlike you
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [unlike you], 110% correct.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b760c0e7d21: Add Command field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b760c0e7d21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19ecdeb49284: Update K3b version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19ecdeb49284
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL027ef21d160f: Update ARK version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL027ef21d160f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0687be0db50: Update Terminal field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0687be0db50
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/398/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/398/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/137/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/126/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/127/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/138/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/78/
<lubot> Michaël Van Bogaert was added by: Michaël Van Bogaert
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/344/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/349/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/599/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/348/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/354/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/344/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/102/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/120/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/140/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/110/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/107/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/144/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/372/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/546/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/400/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/400/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/108/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/354/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/546/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/103/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/103/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/120/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/354/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/349/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/567/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/600/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/357/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/373/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/600/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/355/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/352/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/352/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/110/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/353/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/357/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/103/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/434/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/353/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/109/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/567/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/106/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/349/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/351/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/112/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/106/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/524/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/353/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/353/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/345/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/349/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/567/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/355/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/349/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/106/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/145/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/141/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> FAILURE
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Was GitHub downV
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right idea, wrong infra
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Launchpad
<lubot> <kc2bez> LP go boom
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> *b o o m*
